# Requesting female drivers



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.

https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Honestly I think the article is an over reaction. The guy(driver) was interested in her, she wasn’t interested in him.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Heck, if that's going to make them feel safer and reduce allegations against male drivers, then so be it. How it'll actually play out in real life is something that'll have to be tested and figured out, as they might have to wait longer when there aren't t any female drivers available during certain times.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

why are people calling lyft or uber? if that happened to me i would call the police and have him arrested for abduction, holding me against my will, whatever. that would get him banned from uber/lyft and give him a record. what exactly does she think lyft will do about it? hello people! if laws are broken call the POLICE! if you feel so inclined you can send uber/lyft the police report.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

I think it's insulting to thousands/tens of thousands of perfectly appropriate and professional males to be treated like they're guilty simply because of bad behaviour on some malicious individuals part.

No, I don't think there should be a "female driver only" option. The company should act appropriately on reports (by which I mean actually investigate - not just deactivate the driver for a day and then say they investigated). The suggestion from one of those twitter replies that Lyft should have immediately deactivated the driver (based on an unverified report) and then contacted all past female riders is beyond idiotic as well.

How would such an option even work? All a male would need to do if he had malicious intent would be to say that he identifies as female then the company would be subject to discrimination suits for refusing to allow him to drive as a female (in my state we actually have a rideshare business which only allows woman drivers and riders, and I've often wondered what would happen if a man applied to ride or drive and was rejected for his gender since they have no anti-discrimination law exemption like woman's gyms and such get).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> why are people calling lyft or uber? if that happened to me i would call the police and have him arrested for abduction, holding me against my will, whatever. that would get him banned from uber/lyft and give him a record. what exactly does she think lyft will do about it? hello people! if laws are broken call the POLICE! if you feel so inclined you can send uber/lyft the police report.


Did you guys read the article???? The guy didn't break the law. He didn't sexually harass her either.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My concern with a female driver only option, is all the guys who strike out at the club and at 2:00 am, they are repeatedly hitting cancel on the male drivers until they get a female one. Who's looking out for the female drivers in this grand idea?


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Did you guys read the article???? The guy didn't break the law. He didn't sexually harass her either.


Well based on the article, he definitely sexual harassed her. He should have at least been investigated. Now whether he did get deactivated after the report we don't know, but he definitely is one of those that give guys in rideshare a bad name. He could have been charged with kidnapping after she asked to end the ride and he didn't respond. I would have done the same.



Lissetti said:


> My concern with a female driver only option, is all the guys who strike out at the club and at 2:00 am, they are repeatedly hitting cancel on the male drivers until they get a female one. Who's looking out for the female drivers in this grand idea?


That would be a completely different issue, again it would be difficult to sort out those rides with a platform like Uber.
They cannot even get the pay correct let alone guarantee a female/male only driver.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Well based on the article, he definitely sexual harassed her. He should have at least been investigated. Now whether he did get deactivated after the report we don't know, but he definitely is one of those that give guys in rideshare a bad name. He could have been charged with kidnapping after she asked to end the ride and he didn't respond. I would have done the same.
> 
> That would be a completely different issue, again it would be difficult to sort out those rides with a platform like Uber.
> They cannot even get the pay correct let alone guarantee a female/male only driver.


The driver pulled up to her street and started to drive very slowly. He then asked Gillcrist if her boyfriend was home. "I immediately realized the doors were locked and I said 'please unlock the doors,'" He didn't," she wrote. "So I pried the lock up, jumped out of the car, and ran to my apartment."

How can he be charged with kidnapping, he took her home and he didn't stop her from leaving  You sure you read the article?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Did you guys read the article???? The guy didn't break the law. He didn't sexually harass her either.


This is, of course, based on what's said in the article which could be false....but she asked him to let her out and he refused. Thats holding her against her will at that point. Him pressing about personal information about her boyfriend, her silence and unwillingness to respond to inappropriate questions IS SEXUAL HARASSMENT. Slowing down the car is a power move to show he is in control of her, refusing to let her out....its clear to me.

Problem is, men do not see this as threatening but women certainly do. Men have no clue what it is to be forced to try to nicely try to wiggle out of a situation without triggering a full blown assault. Men have no clue how many times a woman had sex with them even though she didnt want to because the alternative could be worse. Ive done so many things i never wanted to do just to safely get out if a situation as fast as possible.

Would i want a female only option. No. Its not fair to group all men into creepy assailants. The majority of men i meet are decent honest people. The answer that she has a boyfriend should have ended the conversation....her silence was a HUGE clue that he made her feel uncomfortable but he kept going. This guy was in the wrong and she was a victim. Do not play like theres nothing wrong with what he did. Maybe you can learn from this things that you do that make women feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Did you guys read the article???? The guy didn't break the law. He didn't sexually harass her either.


You're right. The guy didn't break the law and sexually harass her. What he did wasn't right, however. Making those kinds of moves on a single female rider late at night was creepy, pathetic and unacceptable. There's a time and a place for such activities and your Uber car on a late night ride isn't one (Assuming all the allegations were true).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> This is, of course, based on what's said in the article which could be false....but she asked him to let her out and he refused. Thats holding her against her will at that point. Him pressing about personal information about her boyfriend, her silence and unwillingness to respond to inappropriate questions IS SEXUAL HARASSMENT. Slowing down the car is a power move to show he is in control of her, refusing to let her out....its clear to me.
> 
> Problem is, men do not see this as threatening but women certainly do. Men have no clue what it is to be forced to try to nicely try to wiggle out of a situation without triggering a full blown assault. Men have no clue how many times a woman had sex with them even though she didnt want to because the alternative could be worse. Ive done so many things i never wanted to do just to safely get out if a situation as fast as possible.
> 
> Would i want a female only option. No. Its not fair to group all men into creepy assailants. The majority of men i meet are decent honest people. The answer that she has a boyfriend should have ended the conversation....her silence was a HUGE clue that he made her feel uncomfortable but he kept going. This guy was in the wrong and she was a victim. Do not play like theres nothing wrong with what he did. Maybe you can learn from this things that you do that make women feel uncomfortable.


He didn't refuse to let her out. He didn't break the law or sexually harass her. He was being an ass late at night however.

All I'm saying is put your pitchforks away. Being an ass and being a sexual predator is two completely different things.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

There's a lot of women out there always looking for a reason to over react and say that they have been sexually harassed. I would believe this story if she posted a photo of herself along with the story then it would make sense if it was real or just a single lonely females imagination/fantasy gone wild.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The sexual discrimination sword cuts both ways.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> My concern with a female driver only option, is all the guys who strike out at the club and at 2:00 am, they are repeatedly hitting cancel on the male drivers until they get a female one. Who's looking out for the female drivers in this grand idea?


Don't forget your non binary and men who identify as women creeps. It will be interesting to see the first transgender passenger use this feature and see how Lyft/Uber reply to that situation lol.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Again, men cant comprehend it so they really are clueless. Asking men to understand what a woman goes through when men act creepy is like asking them to understand what it is to have a uterus, period or bare children. They just cant know. Just as a woman has no clue what blueballs is or how it feels to get your balls kicked.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> Again, men cant comprehend it so they really are clueless. Asking men to understand what a woman goes through when men act creepy is like asking them to understand what it is to have a uterus, period or bare children. They just cant know. Just as a woman has no clue what blueballs is or how it feels to get your balls kicked.


Perhaps now, you'll consider telling us how you really feel-LOL.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Munsuta said:


> There's a lot of women out there always looking for a reason to over react and say that they have been sexually harassed. I would believe this story if she posted a photo of herself along with the story then it would make sense if it was real or just a single lonely females imagination/fantasy gone wild.


My thinking was somewhat similar to this post prior to reading it.

Righteously so, a lot of women are on high alert when they are in need of an Uber/Lyft. But any small misuse of words or comments by a male driver will most certainly add to a predetermined imagination gone wild in a female pax. And of course, everyone has already profiled their driver prior to his arrival, solely based on his creepy Uber/Lyft picture.

There are also countless people in today's society just looking for a reason to identify as some sort of victim. Whether it's a woman with a "creepy" Uber driver or even an Uber driver claiming to be a victim of and evil Uber empire.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Lyft's response to this situation is almost as bad as what the driver did. The support person who responded with a $5 credit should be fired (or worse -- they should be forced to be a full time driver for Uber). 
Knowing Lyft, they probably gave that person a promotion.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The driver pulled up to her street and started to drive very slowly. He then asked Gillcrist if her boyfriend was home. "I immediately realized the doors were locked and I said 'please unlock the doors,'" He didn't," she wrote. "So I pried the lock up, jumped out of the car, and ran to my apartment."
> 
> How can he be charged with kidnapping, he took her home and he didn't stop her from leaving  You sure you read the article?


"_doors were locked and I said 'please unlock the doors,'" He didn't," she wrote"_
Kidnapping period.

Does Not matter that she "escaped", driver attempted to kidnap

??Kidnapping convictions can result in lengthy prison sentences, including life sentences in some situations and states. ?Sentences of *20 years* or more are common for first degree or aggravated kidnapping, while minimum sentences of *five years?* or more are common for second degree kidnapping.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Munsuta said:


> There's a lot of women out there always looking for a reason to over react and say that they have been sexually harassed. I would believe this story if she posted a photo of herself along with the story then it would make sense if it was real or just a single lonely females imagination/fantasy gone wild.


In the app when rating drivers, they need to add another line which rates drivers behavior... was it appropriate..
If too many female pax complain , then route male pings to the driver


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> "_doors were locked and I said 'please unlock the doors,'" He didn't," she wrote"_
> Kidnapping period.
> 
> Does Not matter that she "escaped", driver attempted to kidnap
> ...


I agree that he definitely was not gonna let her go without a date or rape. Like many cars like my own have auto locking doors. Just like her silence was an answer to his harrasment, his silence not to end the ride and let her out is kidnapping. If it was explained that he cannot unlock the door while the vehicle is moving I can say it wasn't kidnapping.



mbd said:


> In the app when rating drivers, they need to add another line which rates drivers behavior... was it appropriate..
> If too many female pax complain , then route male pings to the driver


Too many female complaints should be viable reason to deactivate.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Heck, if that's going to make them feel safer and reduce allegations against male drivers, then so be it. How it'll actually play out in real life is something that'll have to be tested and figured out, as they might have to wait longer when there aren't t any female drivers available during certain times.


It will mean that female drivers will get constant pings and out earn male drivers by 3x. They will be able to drive anywhere, any time of the day and get constant trips.

Implementing this idea would break the platform by creating massive driver dissatisfaction.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Waiting for the first driver gender discrimination law suit...


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> Waiting for the first driver gender discrimination law suit...


There's money ? in them there Hills


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

So what if a male driver identifies as a female and gets a female pax who only wants female drivers, what then?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> I agree that he definitely was not gonna let her go without a date or rape. Like many cars like my own have auto locking doors. Just like her silence was an answer to his harrasment, his silence not to end the ride and let her out is kidnapping. If it was explained that he cannot unlock the door while the vehicle is moving I can say it wasn't kidnapping.
> 
> 
> Too many female complaints should be viable reason to deactivate.


One thing is for sure:
There are 3 sides to every story

What he said
What she said
What really happened

That's why we have Court rooms, judges and expensive lawyers
to defend and destroy your, & your family's, financial future.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

OldBay said:


> It will mean that female drivers will get constant pings and out earn male drivers by 3x. They will be able to drive anywhere, any time of the day and get constant trips.
> 
> Implementing this idea would break the platform by creating massive driver dissatisfaction.


Yep, that's one likely outcome.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Reality...

If they put it in as an option it's STILL not going to work, the whole ordering a female driver option.

Sure it will "work" but due to the "Me to" movement many many many more female passengers will be attempting to order from women than there will be women drivers.

And the women drivers who do exist? Do you really think they are going to go extra distances for the same pay? (let's be honest, there's no way they are going to charge more)

The end result is going to be... a complete failure.

Also... if these companies attempt to make it work and hire extra male drivers... they will become RAPE BAIT for shitbag customers, and it will be incredibly easy for these assholes to request female drivers just to start shit with them. If they can make fake accounts, they can make fake accounts that say the account holder is female.

"Hey guys let's take an uber"

"No let's take a female uber driver and hope we score"

This is.. _*not going to work.*_

It's exactly what would happen if Uber ever instituted a "unicorn driver only mode" for picking up your children and forest creatures so they can ride in safety and comfort.

But NO... the drunk girls will be using it so they can hire a unicorn. Then us poor unicorns will chronically get stuck riding with handsy assholes who don't get the concept of personal space just so they can see a real unicorn and try to get some magic out of us.



Munsuta said:


> So what if a male driver identifies as a female and gets a female pax who only wants female drivers, what then?


Or "says they do" just so they can get a hot female driver?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mbd said:


> In the app when rating drivers, they need to add another line which rates drivers behavior... was it appropriate..
> If too many female pax complain , then route male pings to the driver


Discrimination based on gender is illegal.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> I agree that he definitely was not gonna let her go without a date or rape. Like many cars like my own have auto locking doors. Just like her silence was an answer to his harrasment, his silence not to end the ride and let her out is kidnapping. If it was explained that he cannot unlock the door while the vehicle is moving I can say it wasn't kidnapping.
> 
> 
> Too many female complaints should be viable reason to deactivate.


Op both of their "silence" is what threw me off about the article. Her "silence" to his questions in her mind was suppose to have meaning to the guy driver.

His "silence" was his way of letting her know you gonna get raped????

Can you say mix signals and miscommunication??? Like really

Him not hitting the car locks is keeping her in the car???? Are you 5 or handicap??? ? Because she unlocked a car door herself that classified as an "escape"???? Do you want award for getting your seatbelt off too????

Sound to me like a guy clueless of what's going on in this lady's mind and just trying to get her number, albeit a poor and less untimely attempt.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Uber actually considered adding the female driver option a couple of years ago and it was decided that there were too many issues to deal with.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

If we got to pick our driver's gender, I'd always go with a guy since they tend to be better drivers, have better conversations & there's a helluva lot more of them so my wait time would be nill.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Both cab companies i drove for had this option. It wasnt advertised. Pax would talk to a human dispatcher. That human would use common sense that female only request was legit.

With Uber, it would be abused. Similar to how underage pax use adult uber accounts..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Next up:

White only requests
Heterosexual only requests

This ain’t going anywhere. If it does, rideshare dies from the million lawsuits.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Op both of their "silence" is what threw me off about the article. Her "silence" to his questions in her mind was suppose to have meaning to the guy driver.
> 
> His "silence" was his way of letting her know you gonna get raped????
> 
> ...


How many times did she have to say she had a boyfriend that would be enough? Him slowing the car and not stopping the ride when she asked, and asking if her boyfriend was home, would make you think she was in a bad situation. One thing to ask for a number another when you become creepy and borderline criminal.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, at least around here, the pax would either be walking or waiting for a very long time. Outside of the airport, I haven't seen any female drivers - at least not in the evening / late night hours.



BigRedDriver said:


> Next up:
> 
> White only requests
> Heterosexual only requests
> ...


Agreed, absolutely. This is getting crazy - and it's way beyond rideshare.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The female who feared for her life in this story was taking Lyft Line.....enough said.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> Problem is, men do not see this as threatening but women certainly do.


This!!!! If a male driver kept asking me if I had a boyfriend, asked me if he was home, slowed down the car and wouldn't unlock the doors when I asked, I would be fearful of his intentions, as most women would be. The guy is a creep!! Drivers like this are scary for a women. But men can't see it!!!

While the majority of male drivers are respectful of women, the small percentage of drivers that are crossing the line and doing this kind of power play are ruining it for the gentlemen who don't cross boundaries.

I've have many women riders who have said they are afraid to take U/L alone, especially at night. I tell them to always check the license plate before they get in and to follow their instincts.

But I remind them the majority of drivers are just trying to earn a living. I see both sides. I am not man bashing, just pointing out a woman's perspective.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I would sue based on gender discrimination. Stop being snowflakes and buckle up buttercup!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

...and no one has mentioned this scenario yet....

Male Pax Requesting Female Drivers

Not creepy at all.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


I am not necessarily against this, but could it backfire? Will male riders start requesting only female drivers?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't want to drive further just so a drunk woman can ride with me and feel safer.

Are there creepy drivers? Yes. Creeps exist in all careers. Are there ways to minimize creepy drivers? Yes - better background checks, in person screenings and some training on appropriate driver/pax interactions would be helpful.

The pax can also do things to minimize the risks - don't take line/pool, ride with a friend, choose higher classes of service... 

The answer is not being able to request a female driver (unless they want to pay more & arrange for a personal driver). First, it lowers profits for the female drivers & secondly, it creates a false sense of security for pax. Female criminals do exist after all. While you may lower your risk of getting hit on by a man with no game, you may increase your risks of being victimized because you've let your guard down with your 'safer' ride. 


And young women are the least likely to tip so there's that.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


Sexual discrimination is against the law. Telling a ride share driver you don't want his services because he is a male is 10000% discriminition.

If you are harassed then CALL THE POLICE. If you are 'afraid' to use a service then don't use it. There is no 'right' to right share.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> If you are harassed then CALL THE POLICE.


That would be lovely, but it's not likely to be effective. I don't think you've thought this through.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


How do I go about exclusively requesting female paxs, only?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How many times did she have to say she had a boyfriend that would be enough? Him slowing the car and not stopping the ride when she asked, and asking if her boyfriend was home, would make you think she was in a bad situation. One thing to ask for a number another when you become creepy and borderline criminal.


"Him slowing the car and not stopping the ride when she asked"

That wasn't what the article or women said about the incident. You misread/misinterpreted what happened.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Sexual discrimination is against the law. Telling a ride share driver you don't want his services because he is a male is 10000% discriminition.
> 
> If you are harassed then CALL THE POLICE. If you are 'afraid' to use a service then don't use it. There is no 'right' to right share.


i wish it was, but men are not a "protected class" and this technically isn't discrimination, at least from a legal standpoint.

There need to be serious changes to the law.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's gender discrimination. I'm here to drive you. That's it. I'm not here to date you. I'm not here to try to get in your pants. I've given over 4,000 rideshare rides and over 20,000 taxi rides. Not once have I sexually harassed a woman. Not once. I've had multiple "ladies of the night" proposition me for a free ride. I've always refused. I've had drunk women hit on me and even grope me. Not once have I given in. Not once. I am a professional (even though I am no longer paid like one).

My advice to female passengers is to immediately look at the driver's profile. If they have thousands of rides, have a high rating and have been driving for years then the odds are greatly in your favor for not being sexually harassed. See, if they were the type to sexual harass passengers they probably would have been caught long ago. That said if the driver pulls up and you have a bad feeling about them, cancel. Do not get in the vehicle. Go with your instinct. But don't assume that all male drivers are rapists.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> My concern with a female driver only option, is all the guys who strike out at the club and at 2:00 am, they are repeatedly hitting cancel on the male drivers until they get a female one. Who's looking out for the female drivers in this grand idea?


Possible solution: Don't be out at 2:00 AM.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OldBay said:


> It will mean that female drivers will get constant pings and out earn male drivers by 3x. They will be able to drive anywhere, any time of the day and get constant trips.
> 
> Implementing this idea would break the platform by creating massive driver dissatisfaction.


It wouldn't break the platform. It would just cause a shift in driver gender to mostly female.

The fact is, the majority of both male and female riders will prefer a female driver.

I think the free market, absent discrimination laws, would select for mainly female drivers. Likely the anti-discrimination laws are why Uber and Lyft have not created the option for riders to discriminate as it is.

To me it seems like too many men are born. In the past men would die off in large numbers by war and testosterone fueled accidents, but in the absence of that in our modern peaceful and safe society, there are simply too many men. I think society functions best when there are more women than men. Imagine if there were 10 women to every man. Not only would most drivers, by necessity, be filled by women, but most men might become desired by women rather than considered rapey creepholes. 10 to 1 may not be the correct ratio, but to me it seems like 1:1 causes problems.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Did you guys read the article???? The guy didn't break the law. He didn't sexually harass her either.


If he was hitting on her at a party, or at a bar, or at the supermarket checkout, then it wouldn't be sexual harassment. When he hits on a customer in his car, that's sexual harassment.

If I ran a business and had an employee trying to pick up the customers he'd be fired in an instant.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If he was hitting on her at a party, or at a bar, or at the supermarket checkout, then it wouldn't be sexual harassment.


I'm pretty sure unwanted sexual advances are sexual harassment regardless of the location that it happens at.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> i wish it was, but men are not a "protected class" and this technically isn't discrimination, at least from a legal standpoint.
> 
> There need to be serious changes to the law.


Your mixing things up.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If he was hitting on her at a party, or at a bar, or at the supermarket checkout, then it wouldn't be sexual harassment. When he hits on a customer in his car, that's sexual harassment.
> 
> If I ran a business and had an employee trying to pick up the customers he'd be fired in an instant.


No that's unprofessional but not sexual harassment.

:frown: Come on guys your smarter than this!

Which one of you want to figure out why what he did doesn't meets the sexual harassment definition?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Possible solution: Don't be out at 2:00 AM


Right... Because it's the woman's fault if she's away from home at 2 AM without a male escort.

Or because her skirt is too short. Or because her blouse is too tight. Or because genetically she wound up with really big boobs.

Possible solution: Teach guys not to behave like that, so that it's possible for a woman to go out in the evening and not have it be considered sufficient cause for a man to behave inappropriately.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No that's unprofessional but not sexual harassment.
> 
> :frown: Come on guys your smarter than this!
> 
> ...


Regardless if what the driver did fits under the legal definition or not, I am alarmed and worried that more men are not focusing on how the driver's behavior is frightening.

Instead, I've read it's an over-reaction by the pax, it's insulting that women pax feel safer with a woman driver, women shouldn't be out at 2am, and she can't be believed.

The attitudes towards women in our new society is why many women are fearful. Yes, some women who have lied about false allegations are despicable. But women I've known, don't lie about scary situations they were in. I've been in some scary situations in my younger years. I know what can really happen.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Right... Because it's the woman's fault if she's away from home at 2 AM without a male escort.
> 
> Or because her skirt is too short. Or because her blouse is too tight. Or because genetically she wound up with really big boobs.
> 
> Possible solution: Teach guys not to behave like that, so that it's possible for a woman to go out in the evening and not have it be considered sufficient cause for a man to behave inappropriately.


In a perfect world you are right but in this society... Honestly most males wouldn't harm any female but that small group that does are repeat offenders and prey on the unwary women


Invisible said:


> Regardless if what the man driver did fits under the legal definition or not, I am alarmed and worrthat more men are not focusing on how the driver's behavior is frightening.
> 
> Instead, I've read it's an over-reaction by the pax, it's insulting that women pax feel safer with a woman driver, women shouldn't be out at 2am, and she can't be believed.
> 
> The attitudes towards women in our new society is why many women are fearful. Yes, some women who have lied about false allegations are despicable. But most women I've known, don't lie about scary situations they were in.


Dude was a real ass and should've put that lady in a bad spot where she felt unsafe.

My purpose of pointing out this not being sexual harassment, kidnapping, or illegal was to stop our #metoo lynch mob society.

Guilty by media even if proven innocent should not be the future.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Right... Because it's the woman's fault if she's away from home at 2 AM without a male escort.
> 
> Or because her skirt is too short. Or because her blouse is too tight. Or because genetically she wound up with really big boobs.
> 
> Possible solution: Teach guys not to behave like that, so that it's possible for a woman to go out in the evening and not have it be considered sufficient cause for a man to behave inappropriately.


Still say if she'd been home, at that hour, or at least not alone, would never have happened.

Let's see, 2:00 AM in a wild bar/club area and by herself. And tons of drunks and druggies, also, on the street looking to go home w/someone. Seriously?

And if one's dressed provocatively, as well, would add fuel to the fire. Sorry but, a little good old fashioned common sense will eliminate 99% of those problems.

My two cents


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Both cab companies i drove for had this option. It wasnt advertised. Pax would talk to a human dispatcher. That human would use common sense that female only request was legit.
> 
> With Uber, it would be abused. Similar to how underage pax use adult uber accounts..


Mears taxi in Orlando does it to.

Most of the time they have to give the driver a "reward" fare for doing it. (IE cherry picking them a nice long trip to the airport, or something)

It ends up being pretty rare and most customers won't wait the extra time for a female driver.

Most of the time the drivers won't tell me why a female driver was requested when I ask them.

That right there is a huge sign that something heinous went down if the story won't even make it to "shop talk".

When I was a dispatcher after my surgery and what not... I fielded a few of these calls.

They went pretty much like this...

Example one..

"I'm detective "Blankity blank with special victims/youth services. We need a female driver for pickup at X hospital"

"Mam let me get the manager so we can pull a female driver from wherever we can find one"

Or

Situation 2.

"We have a female patient at the ER here, not exactly properly clothed can we get a female driver?"

"Mam let me get the manager so we can grease a palm to get a female driver, it's going to be some extra time I assume your aware of that"

Situation 3.

"I need picked up st 123 any street, I'm requesting a female driver"

"Mam... it's going to take considerably longer, is that OK?"

"Really?"

"Yes but if it makes you feel any better I can assure you the cabs all have security cameras, and the drivers all know if something comes up and that camera is blocked that's evidence tampering"

9/10 on a request for a female driver just going over the security stuff in place and telling them the driver has been with the company for X years gets then to drop the request for a female driver... that and telling them it's going to be an extra 20-30 minutes seems to work pretty fare.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Honestly most males wouldn't harm any female but that small


We don't know that. Since we were teens, this is what we've experienced.... We have been catcalled walking down the street, we had much older men hit on us while walking to school, men sometimes talk to our breasts instead of looking at our faces when they speak to us, men brush up against us on purpose in the store to get a feel even when it's not crowded, men who we thought were our friends have either date raped us or attempted to. It goes on and on and on.

If you think I'm exaggerating, I'm not. I've experienced everything I wrote. Things I've read online and in this forum truly frighten me. Not because I'm a timid, weak woman, but I see the attitudes towards women are becoming more hostile.

I'm not saying all men. I know there are good, decent ones. But sometimes the ones who appear good and decent, are the wolves in disguise.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Drivers like this are scary for a women. But men can't see it!!!
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I am not man bashing.


Sounds like that's exactly what you're doing.

Had a woman last week ask me a million personal questions, told me how "she hadn't had sex in forever" & then wanted my phone number. When I wouldn't give it to her, she filed a false missing item report trying to contact me.

I didn't run to the forum to make a thread so I could generalize women - I understood she was just lonely & a little crazy, whatever. But you're mistaken if you think harassment only happens to women.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Still say if she'd been home, at that hour, or at least not alone, would never have happened.


And I still say you're blaming the victim.

Look, I don't leave any valuables visible when I lock my car. But if I did, and a thief broke into my car to steal something, that doesn't make it my fault instead of the thief's fault.

It might be stupid on my part. But telling me that it wouldn't have happened if I didn't leave something in my car is just going to piss me off.

How about a different example... suppose you parked your car on the street in front of your house. In the middle of the night, someone breaks your car window and tries to find something of value in your car. The thief didn't find anything, but your window's still broken.

Is it then okay to say, "Well, if you didn't park on the street, that would have solved the problem"? "You should have made sure you had room in your garage."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> Sounds like that's exactly what you're doing.


That's awful that women did that to you and made a false report. As I wrote before, women who do that are despicable. Yes, I acknowledge harassment happens to men.

I am not male bashing. I am simply talking about what men may not realize women deal with and have experienced from the men who view women as property and have no respect for them. Believe it or not, many women don't hate men. We just want to be safe, as men do.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> And I still say you're blaming the victim.
> 
> Look, I don't leave any valuables visible when I lock my car. But if I did, and a thief broke into my car to steal something, that doesn't make it my fault instead of the thief's fault.
> 
> ...


Okay let's take that situation. Would still want those thieves, who broke into my car, caught, prosecuted and locked up.

And the fact that I could have parked my car in the garage would not be a defense for them in court.

However, in looking at myself, I'd say "well learned that lesson, car now stays in garage overnight". And doubt I'd continue parking on the street.

And I did have my car broken into, at the gym, once. What drew them to my car? I foolishly left my wallet, checkbook, daytimer and all my keys in the car.

Called police, immediately, and they dispatched quickly. And they even told me leaving that much in valuables, in the car, was pretty stupid. And I concurred.

However, the criminals are just as guilty. And the fact that I, stupidly, left those items in the car is not a defense at all.

So no, not shifting the blame for criminality to the victim whatsoever. Nor is it a mitigating factor for the accused. Just want to avoid similar situations going forward.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Mears taxi in Orlando does it to.
> 
> Most of the time they have to give the driver a "reward" fare for doing it. (IE cherry picking them a nice long trip to the airport, or something)
> 
> ...


Has no one ever heard of Lesbians?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Regardless if what the driver did fits under the legal definition or not, I am alarmed and worried that more men are not focusing on how the driver's behavior is frightening.


It's definitely wrong. It was wrong the very second if he asked her if she had a boyfriend. And then it just continued getting even more wrong from there. Honestly anyone who would say otherwise probably should not be driving passengers.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

First thing Lyft should've done, "Can you please give me the police report number of the incident?" If she starts hmmming and ahhhing then that's where it needs to be addressed as just a simple complaint on the driver. If it didn't warrant a call to the local police, then this is a simple case of overreaction by the pax and demanding that Lyft send out a "posse" to "extract justice" seems just a tad bit silly. 

As far as "kidnapping", my doors automatically unlock when I bring the vehicle to a stop. If a safety feature is built into the car, why would I override it and subject myself to a lawsuit? My first reaction as a driver would be a little annoyance if the stop isn't the correct address, but then I would say, "sure, let me pull over somewhere safe" and let the pax out. 

I'm not defending this creep, but I think there's a little overreaction going on. My guess is if the guy was decently attractive, we might be reading on twitter about how she met some guy she liked on Lyft. 

One solution that can be employed (and should be employed by ALL drivers) is a camera, preferably one that's not really discrete and lets the ant know that they're also being recorded. My guess is the creep would have behaved himself for fear of being the next Youtube sensation.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> "_doors were locked and I said 'please unlock the doors,'" He didn't," she wrote"_
> Kidnapping period.
> 
> Does Not matter that she "escaped", driver attempted to kidnap
> ...


Whoop, Whoop


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

This problem could be solved easily. Uber and Lyft have rating system. Make it divided by 2 groups. One is how male riders rated and second one is how female riders rated. It will help female riders to easily decide if they are going to ride with the driver who accepts the request. That kinds of divided ratings on riders will help female drivers as well.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> This problem could be solved easily. Uber and Lyft have rating system. Make it divided by 2 groups. One is how male riders rated and second one is how female riders rated. It will help female riders to easily decide if they are going to ride with the driver who accepts the request. That kinds of divided ratings on riders will help female drivers as well.


Uber will jump right on this. First thing in the morning. ?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

As I approach the destination street number I usually slow down, as I'm trying to find the correct address and the pax is sometimes not awake, or of no assistance.

My car willl auto lock the doors when I come out of Park, and vice versa, however I can manually unlock the doors at anytime, passenger can open door by pulling door handle twice, first time to unlock, second time to open.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> As I approach the destination street number I usually slow down, as I'm trying to find the correct address and the pax is sometimes not awake, or of no assistance.
> 
> My car willl auto lock the doors when I come out of Park, and vice versa, however I can manually unlock the doors at anytime, passenger can open door by pulling door handle twice, first time to unlock, second time to open.


And?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> why are people calling lyft or uber? if that happened to me i would call the police and have him arrested for abduction, holding me against my will, whatever. that would get him banned from uber/lyft and give him a record. what exactly does she think lyft will do about it? hello people! if laws are broken call the POLICE! if you feel so inclined you can send uber/lyft the police report.


Liberals are anti-police. Liberals are use to monopolistic tech corporations bowing down to their demands (see: twitter censoring conservatives, google suppressing news, etc)



Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


Its bad. Forced feminism


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Liberals are anti-police. Liberals are use to monopolistic tech corporations bowing down to their demands (see: twitter censoring conservatives, google suppressing news, etc)


Bull S***

I'm left of center politically. But I am a capitalist through and through. I have an engineering degree and a graduate business degree.

I am not anti police. But I am hostile to those policemen and policewoman who are bigoted and act out their prejudices on some people who don't deserve it.

Police work is difficult and dangerous work. I have nothing but sympathy for those decent honest police who do the right thing and work their butts off. And I know that knowing what is "the right thing to do" is not always a simple matter.



MiamiKid said:


> So no, not shifting the blame for criminality to the victim whatsoever. Nor is it a mitigating factor for the accused. Just want to avoid similar situations going forward.


That being the case, you might want to look at how you frame your message. Focusing on prevention by saying that women shouldn't be out alone at night is probably not the real message you want to send.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

If you can request female driver, can I request to opt out of ghetto areas?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


It's fairly easy to do, just request ride and cancel until you get a female.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

This option would be putting female drivers as a target. Which is highly suspicious. Females who drive are already vulnerable. I give them a hell of a lot of credit for doing it. 

I had a group the other day of 3 female pax and 1 male. He was the last stop of 3. I waited till the ladies entered there security gate before I drove of from them, the male said thank you for that. He was a student at DePaul, we started talking a bit and he kept saying he was getting emails from the school about the community being alert, I turned to him and said this...

If I had a daughter in DePaul, they say to carry mase and walk in pairs at night, I say screw that, I would by my daughter a taser to really teach those scumbags who pray on women like that. That will really teach them a lesson. If she is in jail from it, she knows my number and to call me anytime.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I've always thought that starting a rideshare company that only allows female passengers for female drivers as a worthwhile venture.



WindyCityAnt said:


> This option would be putting female drivers as a target. Which is highly suspicious. Females who drive are already vulnerable. I give them a hell of a lot of credit for doing it.
> 
> I had a group the other day of 3 female pax and 1 male. He was the last stop of 3. I waited till the ladies entered there security gate before I drove of from them, the male said thank you for that. He was a student at DePaul, we started talking a bit and he kept saying he was getting emails from the school about the community being alert, I turned to him and said this...
> 
> If I had a daughter in DePaul, they say to carry mase and walk in pairs at night, I say screw that, I would by my daughter a taser to really teach those scumbags who pray on women like that. That will really teach them a lesson. If she is in jail from it, she knows my number and to call me anytime.


I recommend most female drivers only drive during day light and at the airport.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

So they can order under another account? Like this doesn’t happen everyday. Please I have people order under a different account in about 1 outta 5-7 rides. Usually a male orders for female though. I make them confirm everything before getting in my car though.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> So they can order under another account? Like this doesn't happen everyday. Please I have people order under a different account in about 1 outta 5-7 rides. Usually a male orders for female though. I make them confirm everything before getting in my car though.


If a female pulls up to a passenger and it's not a female all she has to do is cancel. It's not rocket science.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Yea because that’s making money, it wouldn’t last as there is not that high of a demand yet. Maybe in the future if they are still around. Good heart indeed, but not a very profitable opportunity yet.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

This incident was over a month ago, and I made a few comments that set off this lady and her pack of mindless loon followers on Twitter. Over the weekend I started to get followup attack comments and wasn't sure why the whole issue was resurrected. Now I understand.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Yea because that's making money, it wouldn't last as there is not that high of a demand yet. Maybe in the future if they are still around. Good heart indeed, but not a very profitable opportunity yet.


And there's the crux. Would a woman pay a woman driver a premium fare or would they roll the dice (which isn't a high risk to begin with) for a regular Uber at base fare?

Considering many passengers jump on the Lyft platform because it is $2 cheaper, there's your answer.

This is more of passengers wanting everything and the moon for .60 a mile.

Show me the money.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

wicked said:


> If you can request female driver, can I request to opt out of ghetto areas?


Love it


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I was wondering why I kept getting certain female pax over and over and eventually found out they were canceling until they got someone they knew wouldn't behave like the guy in the article. Got a bunch of comments on my profile saying as much. 

This is a problem. Don't hit on your waitress, your passenger, your cashier, your driver, etcetera. Not why they are there. Guess that's rocket science. Go moan about being an incel somewhere else.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> I was wondering why I kept getting certain female pax over and over and eventually found out they were canceling until they got someone they knew wouldn't behave like the guy in the article. Got a bunch of comments on my profile saying as much.
> 
> This is a problem. Don't hit on your waitress, your passenger, your cashier, your driver, etcetera. Not why they are there. Guess that's rocket science. Go moan about being an incel somewhere else.


How does a female know that you won't hit on them, Mr. Yuck? ?


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Wasn't calling you an incel.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> Wasn't calling you an incel.


 I'm just truly curious how female passengers know this about you. Are they simply regulars--previous passengers you've had?

Oh boy! Just discovered what an incel is and found this fantastic article:

https://www.thecut.com/2019/05/incel-plastic-surgery.html
Wow! They want to look like 1950s alpha bros! What a gas!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


It's discrimination. It's calling men predators. Equal rights means you don't choose the gender of your randomly selected driver.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Still say if she'd been home, at that hour, or at least not alone, would never have happened.
> 
> Let's see, 2:00 AM in a wild bar/club area and by herself. And tons of drunks and druggies, also, on the street looking to go home w/someone. Seriously?
> 
> ...


You infer women should have a certain set of hours to be out and about? Or have a safe male escort? Or a certain dress code? If so this is a totally ridiculous set of conditions and reminds me of the way women are treated in Muslim dominated countries. America is better than this type of mentality.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BCS DRIVER said:


> You infer women should have a certain set of hours to be out and about? Or have a safe male escort? Or a certain dress code? If so this is a totally ridiculous set of conditions and reminds me of the way women are treated in Muslim dominated countries. America is better than this type of mentality.


Ever heard of a "Straw Man" argument? Basically, trying to win an argument by arguing against something I didn't even say.

This entire thread erupted, stupidly, after I made a simple suggestion. So, will state it again and stand by it 100%.

POSSIBLE SOLUTION: Avoid bar/club areas at 2:00 AM. In fact, I like the old saying "nothing good happens after midnight".

If you want to read sexist, prejudiced or whatever into it. Could care less.

Old school all the way!
????


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I recommend most female drivers only drive during day light and at the airport.


SMH And of course this would absolutely solve the issue of creepy male drivers/riders :confusion:


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A 250 pound woman pulls up to pickup her female passenger. A couple of minutes into the ride she turns and asks. Is you girlfriend home?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

BCS DRIVER said:


> SMH And of course this would absolutely solve the issue of creepy male drivers :confusion:


This was meant as an aside.

On another note, I was sexually assaulted by a FEMALE passenger, but apparently we're supposed to enjoy it as males. Funny world.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> If you want to read sexist, prejudiced or whatever into it. Could care less.


I didn't read any of what you said into it. I only pointed out your"suggestions" are best confined to third world countries where women are singled out and forced to comply to behavior that males are not forced to comply to. I too could care less that you could care less. My hope is that at least the majority of the members here reading this can see the ridiculousness of your "suggestions".


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BCS DRIVER said:


> I didn't read any of what you said into it. I only pointed out your"suggestions" are best confined to third world countries where women are singled out and forced to comply to behavior that males are not forced to comply to. I too could care less that you could care less. My hope is that at least the majority of the members here reading this can see the ridiculousness of your "suggestions".


It's called learning a little responsibility.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option.


Never going to happen. Implementing such a thing would be an admission by Uberlyft that their male drivers are not safe. Apart from that, that would not be enough female drivers, obviously.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This whole thing reminds me of something that a friend of mine always says:

Equality is great........

Until it’s not.

Look, the deal is this. You are taking a single instance to paint with broad strokes.

99% of drivers would never do this.

Me, being one of those 99% do not deserve being excluded from a business transaction simply because I was born how I was, and......

Where have we heard that before?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Too many female complaints should be viable reason to deactivate.


This driver isn't adhering to Uber's Community Guidelines. If you look under the section of personal space,


BCS DRIVER said:


> You infer women should have a certain set of hours to be out and about? Or have a safe male escort? Or a certain dress code? If so this is a totally ridiculous set of conditions and reminds me of the way women are treated in Muslim dominated countries. America is better than this type of mentality.


Apparently from reading this thread and others, some men in America, more than I thought, have that same type of mentality of Muslim countries. We are nothing but ****s, are stupid and don't have the same rights.

I no longer feel safe driving for Uber. Too many men demean women on this site and in general now

God forbid a woman needs help, many won't bother to help, as I've learned from a thread where a nice man helped out a drunk woman.

I've seen it over and over with the anti-woman crud. It's troubling. Now when every woman pax tells me they don't feel safe taking Uber, Im going to agree with them!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> Again, men cant comprehend it so they really are clueless. Asking men to understand what a woman goes through when men act creepy is like asking them to understand what it is to have a uterus, period or bare children. They just cant know. Just as a woman has no clue what blueballs is or how it feels to get your balls kicked.


Incorrect. One does not have to be a woman in order to be hit on by creepy males.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> This driver isn't adhering to Uber's Community Guidelines. If you look under the section of personal space,
> 
> Apparently from reading this thread and others, some men in America, more than I thought, have that same type of mentality of Muslim countries. We are nothing but @@@@s, are stupid and don't have the same rights.
> 
> ...


You've not read the posts by women that expressed the same, blaming women?

Sorry, it's not as simple as all that. Not all men nor all women think in the same way


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Sorry, it's not as simple as all that. Not all men nor all women think in the same way


I know that! But I've seen many men, not you and some other good guys, who seem to outnumber the good guys these days.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I know that! But I've seen many men, not you and some other good guys, who seem to outnumber the good guys these days.


Sorry about that. It is truly a shame, but, it does appear today that Men are being asked to make changes, which is then called a good thing, but if you suggest that women also need to consider changing as well?

Equality is wonderful, until it's not.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Okay let's take that situation. Would still want those thieves, who broke into my car, caught, prosecuted and locked up.
> 
> And the fact that I could have parked my car in the garage would not be a defense for them in court.
> 
> ...


Your fault for being at the gym. You should never be at the gym. You enjoy being at the gym? Too bad. Oh, maybe you can be at the gym if you aren't alone. Maybe if you have a friend there to keep an eye on your car. But really.. you shouldn't be at the gym. Only us females should be at the gym. For you to be there, you're just asking for it.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> It's called learning a little responsibility.


Are you of Muslim heritage? Or perhaps in your 70s or 80s? If the former I understand where you're coming from. That is their mentality. But this is the USA and where the incident occurred and the Muslim mentality of one type behavior for women is bad but is not bad for men goes against the grain of equality for all. If the latter you should realize that societal norms have evolved over the last 50 years or so that allows all genders to dress and be out at any hours they please.

Whatever your motivation is you certainly have the right to express them. I have the right to disagree.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Shit this is backwards of what I want. Female Lyft pax, yes please. $28 on 15 trips in tips last weekend. Uber female passengers... $1 on 8 trips, including the trip from hell. Men, about $2.60 on average, although it was mainly from 3 who did $5 each. I've suspected that female pax hardly ever tip so I kept track of it Fri thru Sunday. True for Uber not for Lyft.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LetsGoUber said:


> Your fault for being at the gym. You should never be at the gym. You enjoy being at the gym? Too bad. Oh, maybe you can be at the gym if you aren't alone. Maybe if you have a friend there to keep an eye on your car. But really.. you shouldn't be at the gym. Only us females should be at the gym. For you to be there, you're just asking for it.


Wow! Unbelievable logic.

"Straw Man" argument and low information!

That was a stupid analogy. Could you not the read the post? It was 5:00 PM not 2:00 AM in a drug infested bar scene.

And happened because items were left, in plain view, in the car. Things that should never be left period.

But, if you want to place yourself at risk, by yourself, in a 2:00 AM bar scene; then, go for it. And if you really want to add to the risk, drink until oblivion and dress provocatively.

And when something happens, no sympathy on my end.



LetsGoUber said:


> Your fault for being at the gym. You should never be at the gym. You enjoy being at the gym? Too bad. Oh, maybe you can be at the gym if you aren't alone. Maybe if you have a friend there to keep an eye on your car. But really.. you shouldn't be at the gym. Only us females should be at the gym. For you to be there, you're just asking for it.


?


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! Unbelievable logic.
> 
> "Straw Man" argument and low information!
> 
> ...


Feels disgusting being told you shouldn't be somewhere others can be, doesn't it? Whatever the reason. ;-)


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Women don't like being discriminated against by male drivers so the solution is to discriminate against male drivers. Brilliant.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Heck, if that's going to make them feel safer and reduce allegations against male drivers, then so be it. How it'll actually play out in real life is something that'll have to be tested and figured out, as they might have to wait longer when there aren't t any female drivers available during certain times.


No freaking way....slippery slope....next up: men only...then: LGBTQXFWP only...and so on....


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! Unbelievable logic.
> 
> "Straw Man" argument and low information!
> 
> ...


Btw.. when did it become a drug infested bar scene? Did you read the article? "Gillcrist took a shared Lyft home after a friend's bachelorette party".


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

mbd said:


> In the app when rating drivers, they need to add another line which rates drivers behavior... was it appropriate..
> If too many female pax complain , then route male pings to the driver


What next? Wal Mart shoppers can rate you on the brief interaction they had while passing you in electronics...despite you also being a shopper. Let's rate everyone. Because there is nothing idealistic in this solution.

Wholly crap



Munsuta said:


> So what if a male driver identifies as a female and gets a female pax who only wants female drivers, what then?


And the male/female driver only wants male pax, so all females are 1*....my god, what is this world coming to?



Christinebitg said:


> That would be lovely, but it's not likely to be effective. I don't think you've thought this through.


Why? Because both parties might be held accountable for their actions?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This all reminds me of:

No one should ever have to lock their doors at night.............

But the wise person does.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Invisible said:


> We don't know that. Since we were teens, this is what we've experienced.... We have been catcalled walking down the street, we had much older men hit on us while walking to school, men sometimes talk to our breasts instead of looking at our faces when they speak to us, men brush up against us on purpose in the store to get a feel even when it's not crowded, men who we thought were our friends have either date raped us or attempted to. It goes on and on and on.
> 
> If you think I'm exaggerating, I'm not. I've experienced everything I wrote. Things I've read online and in this forum truly frighten me. Not because I'm a timid, weak woman, but I see the attitudes towards women are becoming more hostile.
> 
> I'm not saying all men. I know there are good, decent ones. But sometimes the ones who appear good and decent, are the wolves in disguise.


There are some unscrupulous women also. And neither gender is exclusively heterosexual.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Anna Gillcrist? That's surprising. I figured a strong comedian like her would luck out with having the ability to just have a really witty retort that offends the male driver and then just gets out of the car once the trip is done. Social media is always on one.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Sexual harassment can go both ways. I'm a male driver and I had a bad experience with a male passenger.

I pick up this guy at night and he says he wants to sit up front. As we're driving along I noticed that he's sexually rubbing himself. After a little while he starts to rub me and then he puts his tongue in my ear. So I asked him are you coming onto me? And he said no so I guess I was just overreacting.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> After a little while he starts to rub me and then he puts his tongue in my ear. So I asked him are you coming onto me? And he said no so I guess I was just overreacting.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> And there's the crux. Would a woman pay a woman driver a premium fare or would they roll the dice (which isn't a high risk to begin with) for a regular Uber at base fare?
> 
> Considering many passengers jump on the Lyft platform because it is $2 cheaper, there's your answer.
> 
> ...


What happened to SAFR?

I saw one vehicle in Boston back in 2017. I guess there is much demand for women driving women.

I contend there is a higher percentage of male drivers that are harassed than there are female pax. Remember the golden rule; she who has the gold rules. Males must use dash cams for this very reason. If men were so dominant, and if female harassment is so prevalent, why are males the l largest user group for all car video devices.

This is more splinter group sensationalism.

How about this:
"Hi is this 911? I fell while bathing and a body part has hooked the shower rod. (I had a little blue pill for dessert an hour ago)"

"This is 911. How can we assist?"

"Please send a female EMT, as I do not want anyone seeing me with a man right now"

"Uhhh...sir, I don't think you can select the gender..."

"LA LA LA...HASHTAG RESIST...LA LA LA!"

"Sir, calm done and I'll request a female to your residence. Oh, you said you took the medicine an hour ago?"

"Yes, at 4pm."

"Ok. Brb"

Tic toc tic toc

"Thank you for waiting sir. Apparently we've been inundated with requests such as yours. It is now 5:15pm. We estimate ambulance arrival at 8:15p to 8:20pm. "

"My god! This is horrible"

"Yes sir. Two things before I let you go, errr, hang up, errrr complete the call. Firstly, this will likely not happen again. We are staffing more female EMTs and instructed the Wal Mart to limit the sale price of "little blue pills"
Secondly, I assure you that this will be all over by 8:30"

"How can you be sure?"

"Well, if the ambulance is late, you can take comfort that any erection lasting longer than 4 hours (8pm) requires emergency procedures, including catheterization and medicine to prevent uncontrollable shitting"

Tic toc tic toc

"Will you please change my request to First Available?"

"Yes sir. Ok. In 12 minutes I have JibJab, a cross dressing hermaphrodite arriving to assist you. JibJab has a trainee assisting today. Please do not make eye contact with Noe Doe, the trainee, or you may be charged a clean up fee if you are some one Noe Doe May be allergic. Have a day acceptable to you"



BigRedDriver said:


> You've not read the posts by women that expressed the same, blaming women?
> 
> Sorry, it's not as simple as all that. Not all men nor all women think in the same way


It's behavior that needs control. Not gender



BigRedDriver said:


> This whole thing reminds me of something that a friend of mine always says:
> 
> Equality is great........
> 
> ...


There are no feminists in a house fire


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

IMO, offering such a choice to customers would violate the law. 

Customers with such a prejudice will just have to book / cancel / repeat until they get a driver they like.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> There are some unscrupulous women also. And neither gender is exclusively heterosexual.


True. The woman making false claims of assault are making it worse.

Women want the same right of a man to be safe as a driver/pax. It has nothing to do with feminism, just a human right!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah this is getting even stranger.






If you can do skits like this, why can't you handle a male driver asking about BF or phone number?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

This whole thread made my head hurt ??


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> Yeah this is getting even stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't just ask her; he wouldn't stop asking her. He also asked if her bf was home and kept the door locked.

Attitudes like yours are not helping. I'm done trying to explain to some men who refuse to acknowledge the severity of his actions.

I will tell as many women I know to take taxis or Lyft. Uber management not only has a problem respecting women and boundaries, but so do some drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Sexual harassment can go both ways. I'm a male driver and I had a bad experience with a male passenger.
> 
> I pick up this guy at night and he says he wants to sit up front. As we're driving along I noticed that he's sexually rubbing himself. After a little while he starts to rub me and then he puts his tongue in my ear. So I asked him are you coming onto me? And he said no so I guess I was just overreacting.


That crossed the line for assault. Would've kicked him out, immediately, ended ride and made darn sure Uber deactivated him.

And, possibly, filed a police report. Could even press charges. This is an entirely different, and more serious, situation than the one described earlier.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Invisible said:


> He didn't just ask her, he wouldn't stop asking her, he also asked if her bf was home and kept the door locked.


That's more understandable. I just don't care for social media enough to read every single tweet about this situation. As a male Uber driver I have plenty of men and women ask me if I have a girlfriend or a wife. Even if they aren't hitting on you, they just want to question how far along in life you are. Out of context that's something almost every driver deals with.

Either way like others have explained, her requesting a female only driver function doesn't really help anything and it's not something Uber or Lyft would ever do. Especially since it would have its own backlash.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Yeah this is getting even stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Creepy driver waited until she was alone." The dude was creepy. And the dude waited until she was alone. This wasn't some nightclub where she was in front of many other people. She was alone with a creepy driver in a locked car.

I teach high school; and I don't fear my students. But if ever I happened to pick one up while part time Ubering and he started hitting on me (and especially in a persistent, creepy fashion) I would feel unsafe and wonder my best tactic of getting him out of the car.

A controlled day job has nothing to do with a creepy, uncontrolled night.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> A 250 pound woman pulls up to pickup her female passenger. A couple of minutes into the ride she turns and asks. Is you girlfriend home?


She must've been just joking! ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LetsGoUber said:


> "Creepy driver waited until she was alone." The dude was creepy. And the dude waited until she was alone. This wasn't some nightclub where she was in front of many other people. She was alone with a creepy driver in a locked car.
> 
> I teach high school; and I don't fear my students. But if ever I happened to pick one up while part time Ubering and he started hitting on me (and especially in a persistent, creepy fashion) I would feel unsafe and wonder my best tactic of getting him out of the car.
> 
> A controlled day job has nothing to do with a creepy, uncontrolled night.


Yeah this explains a lot more. He was being a lot more persistent than what was posted in the first tweet. The tweet made it seem like he just asked a question everyone asks and then she went off. Which seems to be explained further now.



Invisible said:


> I will tell as many women I know to take taxis or Lyft. Uber management not only has a problem respecting women and boundaries, but so do some drivers.


Don't see why moving to Lyft or Taxis would help much. Lyft is the same type of company that will hire anyone who doesn't even speak the english language and passes a background check. They're just as vulnerable to everything on Lyft. These rideshare companies hire the people who can't get hired at other places. That's why they going have these conversations in the car like there's nothing to lose.

In another thread a Lyft driver just said Lyft just washed their hands of his situation after he got bitten by a pax's dog. If they ain't worried about a dog that infected him, good luck getting them to worry about this.

Taxis are more expensive and only worth it for people who live right in the city. If you're telling a woman from the suburbs to go to taxis, you're basically asking them if they're ok with waiting up to 40 extra minutes for their ride or it not coming at all. On top of paying more.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


It's not a bad idea. However, I don't think there are enough female drivers to go around (currently at 2% of the total driver's workforce). And, what about people that had a sex change? Would those people also be considered? I think there was an outfit called Driverher whose concept was to have female only drivers. But it appears the venture has failed miserably.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


It should go both ways. Female drivers request Ferndale paxs.


----------



## The RideShare Hacker (May 28, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


Women should be allowed to request this. Both drivers and passengers. Guys can be so lame and/or creepy. I feel bad for female drivers picking up lonely guys on friday or saturday nights


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> The female who feared for her life in this story was taking Lyft Line.....enough said.


I've had female pax tell me that they deliberately take Line and Pool so as to not be alone with the driver for long. Meanwhile I've had drunk groups of "Bros" tell me that in their world, the number one dating app in America is Uberpool. Better than Tinder for meeting "Hot Chicks."


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

She lost me with "So I pried the lock up "

You mean she lifted up the lock?

She lost me after that.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Honestly I think the article is an over reaction. The guy(driver) was interested in her, she wasn't interested in him.


Perhaps you should read the entire Article including



> The driver pulled up to her street and started to drive very slowly. He then asked Gillcrist if her boyfriend was home. "I immediately realized the doors were locked and I said 'please unlock the doors,'" He didn't," she wrote. "So I pried the lock up, jumped out of the car, and ran to my apartment."


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> How do I go about exclusively requesting female paxs, only?


I had a pax who told me she'd put in a request and just keep canceling until she got a female driver. Not sure if true, but I guess in theory it could work?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Bull S***
> 
> I'm left of center politically. But I am a capitalist through and through. I have an engineering degree and a graduate business degree.
> 
> ...


You are in the minority of liberals. You are the exception, not the rule


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


----------------------------
L/U can try but a pax does not want to wait an extra 20 minutes for a female driver to pick her up, plus, if the driver has to drive 10 miles for the ride, who is going to pay for that. Cannot see it ever working, unless there is a female driver within 3-4 miles and the pax is given a choice. In Calif - Orange County and southern tip of L.A. County ( Long Beach & that area ) a company tried to get started. Female drivers for Female pax only. A man could use the App but had to be with a female. See Jane Go ( yeah, I know - dumb name )
They survived the first year but could not get investors for the second year and had to close. I do not know how busy they were.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Anonymhysa said:


> I had a pax who told me she'd put in a request and just keep canceling until she got a female driver. Not sure if true, but I guess in theory it could work?


It does....I got a pick up one time to this rich neighborhood, When I arrived there was a 13 year old boy and his 11 year old sister standing on the curb. The parents were watching from the windows of the house. This was back when Uber had the Teen Rider Platform in Seattle where unaccompanied minors could request and ride in an Uber on their own version of the app. For us to refuse them would mean disciplinary action from Uber, up to deactivation.

https://www.geekwire.com/2017/uber-...en-rider-program-call-additional-protections/
Anyways...this smart ass 11 year old girl said to me from the back seat, "My parents canceled on 7 Uber drivers before they picked you. So you *better* be glad! You are *lucky* you got this ride."


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Anonymhysa said:


> I had a pax who told me she'd put in a request and just keep canceling until she got a female driver. Not sure if true, but I guess in theory it could work?


----------------------
It is true. I have many female pax tell me the same thing, especially if traveling at night.



Lissetti said:


> It does....I got a pick up one time to this rich neighborhood, When I arrived there was a 13 year old boy and his 11 year old sister standing on the curb. The parents were watching from the windows of the house. This was back when Uber had the Teen Rider Platform in Seattle where unaccompanied minors could request and ride in an Uber on their own version of the app. For us to refuse them would mean disciplinary action from Uber, up to deactivation.
> 
> https://www.geekwire.com/2017/uber-...en-rider-program-call-additional-protections/
> Anyways...this smart ass 11 year old girl said to me from the back seat, "My parents canceled on 7 Uber drivers before they picked you. So you *better* be glad! You are *lucky* you got this ride."


----------------------

Wow !! That teen program has not hit L.A. - YET !!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Wow !! That teen program has not hit L.A. - YET !!


No and it won't ever now. We were the test market. As you can see, many of us went to the media and told them of our outrage. Then shortly after a lot of local media attention, we turned on our apps one day and very quietly, Uber had made a simple statement that the Teen Rider Platform was no longer available. It was over for Uber, but its still going on for us drivers, since the pax decided they really like that Teen Rider Platform and they consistently request Ubers to go pick up the little ones from school or soccer practice...even as young a 7 years old.

The reason I brought this up, is because I know from first had experience being a female driver, that Pax will consistently book and cancel Uber drivers until they get one they like or that "looks safe."


----------



## 180dayofchange (Nov 2, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> It's gender discrimination. I'm here to drive you. That's it. I'm not here to date you. I'm not here to try to get in your pants. I've given over 4,000 rideshare rides and over 20,000 taxi rides. Not once have I sexually harassed a woman. Not once. I've had multiple "ladies of the night" proposition me for a free ride. I've always refused. I've had drunk women hit on me and even grope me. Not once have I given in. Not once. I am a professional (even though I am no longer paid like one).
> 
> My advice to female passengers is to immediately look at the driver's profile. If they have thousands of rides, have a high rating and have been driving for years then the odds are greatly in your favor for not being sexually harassed. See, if they were the type to sexual harass passengers they probably would have been caught long ago. That said if the driver pulls up and you have a bad feeling about them, cancel. Do not get in the vehicle. Go with your instinct. But don't assume that all male drivers are rapists.


"Those" female passengers don't care about your advice, because you are a man :biggrin:



Invisible said:


> We don't know that. Since we were teens, this is what we've experienced.... We have been catcalled walking down the street, we had much older men hit on us while walking to school, men sometimes talk to our breasts instead of looking at our faces when they speak to us, men brush up against us on purpose in the store to get a feel even when it's not crowded, men who we thought were our friends have either date raped us or attempted to. It goes on and on and on.
> 
> If you think I'm exaggerating, I'm not. I've experienced everything I wrote. Things I've read online and in this forum truly frighten me. Not because I'm a timid, weak woman, but I see the attitudes towards women are becoming more hostile.
> 
> I'm not saying all men. I know there are good, decent ones. But sometimes the ones who appear good and decent, are the wolves in disguise.


Could you tell a percentage ratio about the good, decent ones? 5% 50% 90% just curious


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> No and it won't ever now. We were the test market. As you can see, many of us went to the media and told them of our outrage. Then shortly after a lot of local media attention, we turned on our apps one day and very quietly, Uber had made a simple statement that the Teen Rider Platform was no longer available. It was over for Uber, but its still going on for us drivers, since the pax decided they really like that Teen Rider Platform and they consistently request Ubers to go pick up the little ones from school or soccer practice...even as young a 7 years old.
> 
> The reason I brought this up, is because I know from first had experience being a female driver, that Pax will consistently book and cancel Uber drivers until they get one they like or that "looks safe."


-------------------------

I agree with the hunting for a safe driver. That happens in L.A., too. I have had teen pickups for three years, so the program has been going on without L/U making any money. Their greedy plan did not work. Some of these teenagers have their own accounts and are not riding on the parents account. Proves that anyone can open an account on L/U. No one reads the small print of the contract that states one must be 18 or older. 
We , also, have parents expecting us to pickup the young ones. One day the wrong driver will get hold of one of these youngsters. Women getting raped and attacked by drivers. Only stands to reason.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Heck, if that's going to make them feel safer and reduce allegations against male drivers, then so be it. How it'll actually play out in real life is something that'll have to be tested and figured out, as they might have to wait longer when there aren't t any female drivers available during certain times.


Thank you. I'm always impressed by your input.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Women don't like being discriminated against by male drivers so the solution is to discriminate against male drivers. Brilliant.


There is an increasing trend in certain 'liberal' circles that it is okay to discriminate against certain groups that were previously advantaged.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> This is, of course, based on what's said in the article which could be false....but she asked him to let her out and he refused. Thats holding her against her will at that point. Him pressing about personal information about her boyfriend, her silence and unwillingness to respond to inappropriate questions IS SEXUAL HARASSMENT. Slowing down the car is a power move to show he is in control of her, refusing to let her out....its clear to me.
> 
> Problem is, men do not see this as threatening but women certainly do. Men have no clue what it is to be forced to try to nicely try to wiggle out of a situation without triggering a full blown assault. Men have no clue how many times a woman had sex with them even though she didnt want to because the alternative could be worse. Ive done so many things i never wanted to do just to safely get out if a situation as fast as possible.
> 
> Would i want a female only option. No. Its not fair to group all men into creepy assailants. The majority of men i meet are decent honest people. The answer that she has a boyfriend should have ended the conversation....her silence was a HUGE clue that he made her feel uncomfortable but he kept going. This guy was in the wrong and she was a victim. Do not play like theres nothing wrong with what he did. Maybe you can learn from this things that you do that make women feel uncomfortable.


Spot on. Thank you. He made a power play. When i was in college a million years ago, we were required to read "Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus." I was stunned by the differences in how we communicate. Opened my eyes to simple, harmless (nothing even remotely this aggressive) interactions with my husband and 3 brothers. We're very different.



Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


I can't even count the number of times young partying ladies, usually at night, have said to me "oh, thank God you're a woman." I don't ask, but there must be reasons. I believe 99.9% of male drivers are perfect gentlemen. It's the creepy, aggressive ones who make the press.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

Does this mean it would be possible for me to request a female driver in combination with quiet ride? I would certainly pay to witness this impossible scenario. ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Incorrect. One does not have to be a woman in order to be hit on by creepy males.


True, but as a man we are expected to just put up with it.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

If he was cute she would've given him her number.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> IMO, offering such a choice to customers would violate the law.
> 
> Customers with such a prejudice will just have to book / cancel / repeat until they get a driver they like.


Karen,

Let's imagine your half naked in the ER at 3:00 am, wrapped in those thin quasi blankets/sheets because they cut your clothes off in the ambulance. Your shoes? No one really knows...

You've already had a rough day, you just got out, and you need to get home.

Wouldn't you wish there was SOME way of getting a car service with a female driver at that point?

If you called a cab company and explained the situation do you really think it wooed be illegal for them to find you a female driver given the circumstances?

While my example sounds like an extreme example is it really?

I've run into this situation enough to know it happens more than we think it does.

I've had male passengers who have a leg in a cast, no pants beyond their boxers.

I've taken female passengers who don't want to wait the extra half an hour for a female driver....

Because they've told me so.

Requesting a female driver just because?

Not such a good idea.

Standing in the ER in your unmentionables draped in a sheet?

I kinda get that...


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I've always thought that starting a rideshare company that only allows female passengers for female drivers as a worthwhile venture.


We have that in Australia, it's called Shebah. It's _technically_ illegal because they have not secured an exemption from anti-discrimination legislation, so they could be sued into oblivion - but noone has tested it.

(Unrelated: woah, Shebah seems to have a much more driver friendly pricing model... $1.21 per km and $0.44 a minute with $11 minimum fare and $8.80 cancellation fee?!? And even an $11 baby seat charge! And direct passing on of cleaning costs, no $150 cap!)


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> How does a female know that you won't hit on them, Mr. Yuck? ?


They read pax comments from other women on my profile. Hadn't really paid attention until one of them said so.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I think this would fall under discrimination.
If the role was reversed we would have an outrage over it


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

stpetej said:


> "oh, thank God you're a woman."


I think this the first time I get to second base or further with the women I meet. Dating in San Francisco, you never know.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> We have that in Australia, it's called Shebah. It's _technically_ illegal because they have not secured an exemption from anti-discrimination legislation, so they could be sued into oblivion - but noone has tested it.
> 
> (Unrelated: woah, Shebah seems to have a much more driver friendly pricing model... $1.21 per km and $0.44 a minute with $11 minimum fare and $8.80 cancellation fee?!? And even an $11 baby seat charge! And direct passing on of cleaning costs, no $150 cap!)


We have that here in Toronto, it's called DriveHER. They have had some serious security issues with their personal data, and in general, it seems be more run on 'progressive hope' and 'performative business model', than technical competence and viable numbers of pax and drivers....so all in all, Ridehail in general. According to their website they are running after their launch woes, but I've never heard anyone mention that they have used the service, and there is ZERO press since their initial launch/fold/re-launch cycle.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> We have that here in Toronto, it's called DriveHER. They have had some serious security issues with their personal data, and in general, it seems be more run on 'progressive hope' and 'performative business model', than technical competence and viable numbers of pax and drivers....so all in all, Ridehail in general. According to their website they are running after their launch woes, but I've never heard anyone mention that they have used the service, and there is ZERO press since their initial launch/fold/re-launch cycle.


Ours seems to be run a lot better - it's managed to expand to all our state capitals at least and has a fair few drivers and pax on board with it. They manage to fend off most progressive activist groups by stating that their definition of "woman" includes trans, genderqueer and non-binary. So the service may be technically illegal but they manage to fend off most of the groups that would push the topic by using progressive definitions.

One thing they do interestingly from a technical standpoint though is they use Stripe Connect to split off the driver's 85% cut, the charity's 1% cut, and their 14% cut straight away at the payment level so that the driver gets their cash direct deposited daily - no ifs buts or maybes. Kind of cool.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Sexual discrimination is against the law. Telling a ride share driver you don't want his services because he is a male is 10000% discriminition.
> 
> If you are harassed then CALL THE POLICE. If you are 'afraid' to use a service then don't use it. There is no 'right' to right share.


A customer not wanting to do business with someone for any reason, even one of the protected classes, is not against the law. If U/L facilitated such discrimination, however, it would be. Similarly, it would be for a driver to discriminate against riders for any of the protected reasons. The onus is on the business/service provider.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> In a perfect world you are right but in this society... Honestly most males wouldn't harm any female but that small group that does are repeat offenders and prey on the unwary women


I have a bowl of jelly beans here. They're really delicious. Only 1 in 5 is poisoned. No one is sure which is which.

Have some. After all, "most" are great!


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> A customer not wanting to do business with someone for any reason, even one of the protected classes, is not against the law. If U/L facilitated such discrimination, however, it would be. Similarly, it would be for a driver to discriminate against riders for any of the protected reasons. The onus is on the business/service provider.
> 
> 
> I have a bowl of jelly beans here. They're really delicious. Only 1 in 5 is poisoned. No one is sure which is which.
> ...


You're not familiar with statistics, are you?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I have a bowl of jelly beans here. They're really delicious. Only 1 in 5 is poisoned. No one is sure which is which.
> Have some. After all, "most" are great!


Are you saying that 20% of Men are toxic? Based on your analogy that number seems a bit high.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> A customer not wanting to do business with someone for any reason, even one of the protected classes, is not against the law. If U/L facilitated such discrimination, however, it would be. Similarly, it would be for a driver to discriminate against riders for any of the protected reasons. The onus is on the business/service provider.
> 
> 
> I have a bowl of jelly beans here. They're really delicious. Only 1 in 5 is poisoned. No one is sure which is which.
> ...


Your bowl is more like 1 poisoned in a million not. Plus someone examined the entire bowl and put a tracking device on it as well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NotanEmployee said:


> This is, of course, based on what's said in the article which could be false....but she asked him to let her out and he refused. Thats holding her against her will at that point. Him pressing about personal information about her boyfriend, her silence and unwillingness to respond to inappropriate questions IS SEXUAL HARASSMENT. Slowing down the car is a power move to show he is in control of her, refusing to let her out....its clear to me.
> 
> Problem is, men do not see this as threatening but women certainly do. Men have no clue what it is to be forced to try to nicely try to wiggle out of a situation without triggering a full blown assault. Men have no clue how many times a woman had sex with them even though she didnt want to because the alternative could be worse. Ive done so many things i never wanted to do just to safely get out if a situation as fast as possible.
> 
> Would i want a female only option. No. Its not fair to group all men into creepy assailants. The majority of men i meet are decent honest people. The answer that she has a boyfriend should have ended the conversation....her silence was a HUGE clue that he made her feel uncomfortable but he kept going. This guy was in the wrong and she was a victim. Do not play like theres nothing wrong with what he did. Maybe you can learn from this things that you do that make women feel uncomfortable.


You're wrong on one count: shouldn't matter whether she has a boyfriend. What matters is she's not interested. The implication that saying she has a boyfriend makes a difference is that she "belongs" to another man.

It's the same as the "what if that were your daughter/sister/wife/mother" argument. Makes a woman only worth something if she is valuable to someone else.



BigRedDriver said:


> Your bowl is more like 1 poisoned in a million not. Plus someone examined the entire bowl and put a tracking device on it as well.


Yeah, it's way more than 1 in a million...note that when they reworded it "only" 13% said yes.

https://thinkprogress.org/1-in-3-co...-if-they-could-get-away-with-it-ffa7406b9778/


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You're wrong on one count: shouldn't matter whether she has a boyfriend. What matters is she's not interested. The implication that saying she has a boyfriend makes a difference is that she "belongs" to another man.
> 
> It's the same as the "what if that were your daughter/sister/wife/mother" argument. Makes a woman only worth something if she is valuable to someone else.
> 
> ...


So I guess women should stop doing rideshare? For their own safety? Right?

And I loved the part where it stated "if they knew they wouldn't get caught"

1. Rideshare drivers would be pretty dang sure THEY WOULD BE CAUGHT, for obvious reasons.

2. Who wouldn't Rob banks, IF THEY KNEW THEY WOULD'NT GET CAUGHT?


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> My concern with a female driver only option, is all the guys who strike out at the club and at 2:00 am, they are repeatedly hitting cancel on the male drivers until they get a female one. Who's looking out for the female drivers in this grand idea?


My thoughts exactly, send the prey to the predator


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> So I guess women should stop doing rideshare? For their own safety? Right?
> 
> And I loved the part where it stated "if they knew they wouldn't get caught"
> 
> ...


So ANYTHING is ok if you won't get caught? You're in the 13% who think it's ok?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Are you saying that 20% of Men are toxic? Based on your analogy that number seems a bit high.





BigRedDriver said:


> Your bowl is more like 1 poisoned in a million not. Plus someone examined the entire bowl and put a tracking device on it as well.


I'm saying that the @metoo movement that so many men here and elsewhere like to deride is the tip of the iceberg.

1 in 5 women have experienced some form of rape in their lives. In some of these cases, the men that did it probably don't consider it rape because of our "boys will be boys" culture.

Most women that haven't been raped have dealt with sexual assault on some level, again, usually by males that feel that what they did was expected, and she was saying "no," but really meant "yes."

Only the rarest of women haven't been subjected to overt harassment and/or discrimination.

I truly believe this is the reason Kavanaugh made it to the bench. I don't think anyone thinks he didn't do what he was accused of. I think most men have either done the same, or have buddies they know did the same, but, after all, it's one mistake (but studies tell us more), and it shouldn't affect his whole life. He's such a great guy!

The guy that raped the college co-ed that was unconscious (alcohol poisoned would be another term) next to a dumpster got a sentence of six months for his crime, because, after all, she must have wanted it, right?

A man actually got probation after using a defense of she came on to me and wanted it in his trial for raping his two-year-old step-granddaughter. We all know how ****ty those toddler girls can be, wearing those sexy, sexy Pampers, right? BTW, his friends that were there watched the whole thing and laughed about it in court when they testified supporting his defense.

Tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> 2. Who wouldn't Rob banks, IF THEY KNEW THEY WOULD'NT GET CAUGHT?


I wouldn't. Anyone who would has a serious lack of morals in my opinion. Does that apply to stealing from anyone or just banks? Why is it okay to steal from banks? Because bank owners are rich? Faceless corporation? Because the money is insured? It's okay to steal from many people in large organizations, but not from few people in small groups? Is it okay to steal a microwave from Walmart, but not okay to steal one from someone's house? Or would you steal from anyone so long as you won't get caught?

I find it shocking that the college survey had so many admitted rapists. They probably have the same mentality as those who think it is okay to rob banks if they can't get caught, just draw the line at dehumanization at a slightly different level.

I do what is right so that I can feel good about myself as a person. Not to avoid a jail cell.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


Lyft handled it terribly? Really? How strange when they are so quick to accuse drivers of "inappropriate behavior" but refuse to explain exactly what that means. I call b.s on everything Lyft does and says.

I've had many female pax express they wish they could request a female driver. I've had many ask if they could request me for future rides. I don't see any reason why uber and lyft cannot fashion their cheesy little apps to provide "Driver Requests."



SuzeCB said:


> I'm saying that the @metoo movement that so many men here and elsewhere like to deride is the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 1 in 5 women have experienced some form of rape in their lives. In some of these cases, the men that did it probably don't consider it rape because of our "boys will be boys" culture.
> 
> ...


I hear some women pax complaining about male drivers asking them about if they're married, if they have boyfriends, hitting on them, and so forth but when I ask them if they reported the driver to the company, they say "no." Why is that? Lousy customer service is lousy customer service, isn't it? If they won't report it, how is such behavior ever curtailed? Same for rape, assault: If they won't report it, file a complaint, or press charges then how is the behavior changed?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Kyanar said:


> I think it's insulting to thousands/tens of thousands of perfectly appropriate and professional males to be treated like they're guilty simply because of bad behaviour on some malicious individuals part.
> 
> No, I don't think there should be a "female driver only" option. The company should act appropriately on reports (by which I mean actually investigate - not just deactivate the driver for a day and then say they investigated). The suggestion from one of those twitter replies that Lyft should have immediately deactivated the driver (based on an unverified report) and then contacted all past female riders is beyond idiotic as well.
> 
> How would such an option even work? All a male would need to do if he had malicious intent would be to say that he identifies as female then the company would be subject to discrimination suits for refusing to allow him to drive as a female (in my state we actually have a rideshare business which only allows woman drivers and riders, and I've often wondered what would happen if a man applied to ride or drive and was rejected for his gender since they have no anti-discrimination law exemption like woman's gyms and such get).


Or identifying as a female dog ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> Lyft handled it terribly? Really? How strange when they are so quick to accuse drivers of "inappropriate behavior" but refuse to explain exactly what that means. I call b.s on everything Lyft does and says.
> 
> I've had many female pax express they wish they could request a female driver. I've had many ask if they could request me for future rides. I don't see any reason why uber and lyft cannot fashion their cheesy little apps to provide "Driver Requests."
> 
> ...


Because they know that most of the time, women aren't believed.

How many women did it take to take down Cosby? And in the US, where we used to be reminded how much better we were than some countries where it would take two women's legal testimony to equal that of one man...


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

No driver should be asking a female or male pax about their sex life, if they have a boy/girlfriend, if they're married, or anything else so private. It's a ride; i.e. a business transaction. It's not a date. If you want to date, then get out of the car and go into the bar and look for one. Any driver behaving so rudely is asking for trouble and will usually find it.

On the other hand, some drivers simply do not know how to make small talk. And some female pax are especially sensitive to everything and anything that is said to them; i.e., they look for reasons to have issues with people in order to promote their politics.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Because they know that most of the time, women aren't believed.
> 
> How many women did it take to take down Cosby? And in the US, where we used to be reminded how much better we were than some countries where it would take two women's legal testimony to equal that of one man...


Who said women are not believed? Cosby is not the norm. He's a celebrity. The vast majority of women who are going to be assaulted are not going to be assaulted by a celebrity. In my opinion, the women who accused Cosby agreed to situations that made them vulnerable to a predator like Cosby. Some of them filed complaints at the time, to their credit, but their cases didn't go forward for a variety of reasons.

Women may find they are less credible when they wait until after the statue of limitations has expired before they disclose an allegation. Women who are assaulted need to file complaints and press charges against the offender with their local police department as soon as the assault occurs. If they're not willing to do that, then what are any of the rest of us supposed to do?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> A customer not wanting to do business with someone for any reason, even one of the protected classes, is not against the law. If U/L facilitated such discrimination, however, it would be. Similarly, it would be for a driver to discriminate against riders for any of the protected reasons. The onus is on the business/service provider.
> 
> 
> I have a bowl of jelly beans here. They're really delicious. Only 1 in 5 is poisoned. No one is sure which is which.
> ...


So your solution is treat all men as sexual predators ?

Do you women feel like your sons are gonna date rape you to since men 1 in 5 by your count is completely deprived and uncivil.



SuzeCB said:


> I'm saying that the @metoo movement that so many men here and elsewhere like to deride is the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 1 in 5 women have experienced some form of rape in their lives. In some of these cases, the men that did it probably don't consider it rape because of our "boys will be boys" culture.
> 
> ...


Look I'm all for equality for everyone. I don't want any women to go through sexual harassment nor rape.

However conviction through media with no trial, no evidence is wrong.

Also I come from a family of very strong women. All professional occupations or business owners. So all this treat women as grown children that needs supervision doesn't bode over well with me.

You are a grown ass women act it. Pepper spray, gun defense, situational awareness, etc.

I believe in empowering people not making them reliant and feeble.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So ANYTHING is ok if you won't get caught? You're in the 13% who think it's ok?


Painting the question in such an ABSOLUTE TERM as "IF YOU KNEW YOU WOULD'NT GET CAUGHT" is the STUPIDEST way to try to judge a situation.

That changed the ENTIRE DYNAMIC.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So your solution is treat all men as sexual predators ?
> 
> Do you women feel like your sons are gonna date rape you to since men 1 in 5 by your count is completely deprived and uncivil.
> 
> ...


I don't think women should be treated as children. Not at all. And, believe it or not, I think men shouldn't be, either. Excuses for rape like "with a skirt that short, she was asking for it" need to stop. Men are fully capable of controlling their own behavior, and should.

When a woman is raped or sexually assaulted, the first reaction, nearly always, is that she is lying. This doesn't happen with most other crimes. Muggings, break-ins, etc. Unless something tips the cops off that the victim of other crimes is shady, they are believed and not given grief.

This video is one good depiction of what it would sound/look like if other crimes were treated like rape is. Law & Order SVU is not the norm, at all.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I don't think women should be treated as children. Not at all. And, believe it or not, I think men shouldn't be, either. Excuses for rape like "with a skirt that short, she was asking for it" need to stop. Men are fully capable of controlling their own behavior, and should.
> 
> When a woman is raped or sexually assaulted, the first reaction, nearly always, is that she is lying. This doesn't happen with most other crimes. Muggings, break-ins, etc. Unless something tips the cops off that the victim of other crimes is shady, they are believed and not given grief.
> 
> This video is one good depiction of what it would sound/look like if other crimes were treated like rape is. Law & Order SVU is not the norm, at all.


That's never my reaction when I hear someone's been raped or sexually assaulted.

Until I hear the entire story, my reaction is, "if he did it I hope they cut the @@@@ thing off"

The attitude you have is that the man MUST be guilty. Even though we have had MANY MANY men serve decades of time in prison that were proven innocent by DNA tests or victims admitting they lied?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> Who said women are not believed? Cosby is not the norm. He's a celebrity. The vast majority of women who are going to be assaulted are not going to be assaulted by a celebrity. In my opinion, the women who accused Cosby agreed to situations that made them vulnerable to a predator like Cosby. Some of them filed complaints at the time, to their credit, but their cases didn't go forward for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Women may find they are less credible when they wait until after the statue of limitations has expired before they disclose an allegation. Women who are assaulted need to file complaints and press charges against the offender with their local police department as soon as the assault occurs. If they're not willing to do that, then what are any of the rest of us supposed to do?


Cosby being a celebrity certainly put him in a position of power. A lot of the women he assaulted were in a position where they'd lose their jobs, internships, what have you, if they didn't agree to those situations, and, while his M.O. was well known in certain circles (I heard about it in the mid-90s from a friend who was a college professor), the people sending the young women into this situation would say much the same as many here would. "Oh, someone would have reported if that were true, right? Why is there no record? No conviction?" And on and on. There had been reports filed, or attempts to do so we're made. Local police left it up to the colleges, and the colleges refused to do anything so that parents would continue to send their kids there. Even when colleges weren't involved, no one wants to believe. They'd rather ****-shame. It's easier and less scary, overall.



BigRedDriver said:


> That's never my reaction when I hear someone's been raped or sexually assaulted.
> 
> Until I hear the entire story, my reaction is, "if he did it I hope they cut the @@@@ thing off"
> 
> The attitude you have is that the man MUST be guilty. Even though we have had MANY MANY men serve decades of time in prison that were proven innocent by DNA tests or victims admitting they lied?


I don't think the accused should be treated any more guilty than someone accused of any other type of assault.

Many (not all!) victims "admit they lied" just to try to make the hell the system is putting them through end. They are pressured into it.

Also consider that out of the convictions that have been overturned, almost all didn't have the victim identifying her attacker. Either she was unconscious, he was masked or otherwise hidden from her view, or she was killed.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

"


> BigRedDriver said:
> 2. Who wouldn't Rob banks, IF THEY KNEW THEY WOULD'NT GET CAUGHT?


And then Traffic at said: "I wouldn't. Anyone who would has a serious lack of morals in my opinion."

Disclaimer: The following is just my experience and opinion. Your mileage may vary.

What I've seen is that the most religious of people tend to be the ones who think that if religion didn't exist, the world would be a chaotic place, with robberies and thefts and assaults running wild.

Ironically, most atheists find other reasons to behave in a decent, moral way. They therefore believe themselves to be morally superior, although I don't particularly agree with that viewpoint either.

For the record, I have no religion, but do not identify as an atheist.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I don't think women should be treated as children. Not at all. And, believe it or not, I think men shouldn't be, either. Excuses for rape like "with a skirt that short, she was asking for it" need to stop. Men are fully capable of controlling their own behavior, and should.
> 
> When a woman is raped or sexually assaulted, the first reaction, nearly always, is that she is lying. This doesn't happen with most other crimes. Muggings, break-ins, etc. Unless something tips the cops off that the victim of other crimes is shady, they are believed and not given grief.
> 
> This video is one good depiction of what it would sound/look like if other crimes were treated like rape is. Law & Order SVU is not the norm, at all.


How is this relevant to the topic at hand? No one's questioning the truth of the lady's word.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> How is this relevant to the topic at hand? No one's questioning the truth of the lady's word.


Well, for one reason...

We're having a discussion about whether the right answer to women being assaulted is to just tell them that they shouldn't go out alone after the sun goes down.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> How is this relevant to the topic at hand? No one's questioning the truth of the lady's word.


Then what is it, exactly, that gets questioned, do you think, when a woman reports a rape or sexual assault, or kidnapping? Almost ALWAYS.



Christinebitg said:


> Well, for one reason...
> 
> We're having a discussion about whether the right answer to women being assaulted is to just tell them that they shouldn't go out alone after the sun goes down.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, for one reason...
> 
> We're having a discussion about whether the right answer to women being assaulted is to just tell them that they shouldn't go out alone after the sun goes down.


Not being alone at night is good advice for both sex's. Lots of men and women get robbed at night. Unarmed, alone, without a vehicle late at night is a no no.

Also men can be raped too, we just had a story about that here in Atlanta come to a close.

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/ub...special-needs-man-inside-restaurant/734897140


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not being alone at night is good advice for both sex's. Lots of men and women get robbed at night.


Sure, it's good advice. With the exception of jogging in a park, it's not all that practical, though.

When I get home from work after dark in the winter, does that mean I need an escort to go to the grocery store or to pick up a prescription? I sure hope not.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, it's good advice. With the exception of jogging in a park, it's not all that practical, though.
> 
> When I get home from work after dark in the winter, does that mean I need an escort to go to the grocery store or to pick up a prescription? I sure hope not.


That's evening time with many people out.

When I worked night shift at my job. The HR manager pleaded with all of us to go straight home when we got off work, 4am. We have a 10:1 ratio of men to women at my job.

Men or not so much bad stuff happened to employees after work on the street late at night that the job felt obligated say, do something.



Christinebitg said:


> Sure, it's good advice. With the exception of jogging in a park, it's not all that practical, though.
> 
> When I get home from work after dark in the winter, does that mean I need an escort to go to the grocery store or to pick up a prescription? I sure hope not.


Here's a little night shift story for you. Guy goes on break. Leaves the job to go get a burger from 24 hour restaurant, it's maybe 1 am. While driving down the access road he sees a baby in a car seat in the middle of the road in pitch black darkness.

He is about to get out of the car when men start running out of the woods on both sides of his car.... he threw that car in reverse and floored it back to the job. Police was everywhere combing the woods for the baby, helicopter and all.

You still think being out late at night is only a women problem?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm still trying to process that notion/belief that 20% of men are a significant problem to polite society.
What a paranoid society we live in. 
Do we have so few problems in the '1st world' that we have to start exaggerating our fears?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> "
> 
> And then Traffic at said: "I wouldn't. Anyone who would has a serious lack of morals in my opinion."
> 
> ...


See, here's the point. The poster decided to prove the point that Men are dangerous BASED on an article that posed a question. That question was "Would you rape a woman if you KNEW you wouldn't get caught?".

The question throws ALL NORMS out the window. I don't care if you are religious or not. Our ENTIRE SOCIETY enacted LAWS that make your actions have consequences. And yes, those laws are a very large part of our morality.

I defend the rights of women to be where they want, dressed how they want, and I've flat out stated that they should be left alone and not harassed.

My problem is, that using such simplistic and downright stupid polls to try to prove a point is incredibly juvenile.

Who would rape women IF THERE WERE NO CONSEQUENCES for doing so? More or less? Do we even need to ask?

Who would Rob Banks IF THERE WERE NO CONSEQUENCES for doing so? More or less? Do we even need to ask?

We do NOT ADVANCE THE DISCUSSION by asking questions that are only asked to create distrust and hatred!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> See, here's the point. The poster decided to prove the point that Men are dangerous BASED on an article that posed a question. That question was "Would you rape a woman if you KNEW you wouldn't get caught?".
> 
> The question throws ALL NORMS out the window. I don't care if you are religious or not. Our ENTIRE SOCIETY enacted LAWS that make your actions have consequences. And yes, those laws are a very large part of our morality.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you about the questions.

Like I said, I think there are guys out there that really don't think what they did could have possibly been raaaape. After all, they're average, everyday, nice guys with mothers and grandmother's and sisters and wives and daughters, etc. And so are all their buddies!

But they'll say, when heading out to a club on a Friday night, between each other, that they're on a *kitty* hunt. Or gauge which girl looks "easy" because she's alone or has had a few drinks and "go after" her.

Note: drunken consent isn't consent. When in doubt (and if she's at all tipsy, you should be), get her number or give her yours and meet up with her at a later time.

I don't think all guys are bad. I don't think most guys are bad. I think it's a cultural/societal problem that is much better than it used to be in past generations, but still has a looooong way to go.

It starts with not excusing bad behavior in our sons because "boys will be boys."

Ok. Last song for this thread from me (I hope! I'm stating intention, not making any promises! lol).


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I don't disagree with you about the questions.
> 
> I don't think all guys are bad. I don't think most guys are bad. I think it's a cultural/societal problem that is much better than it used to be in past generations, but still has a looooong way to go.


*But, seriously, you think 20% of men, 1 in 5, or 10% of the (I'm assuming Western, 1st World) population in general are going around forcing non-consentual sex on women? *
I have no way of proving you right or wrong, but this seems like a dangerous thing to casually throw out, even in a Forum that is so often full of chuckleheads.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *But, seriously, you think 20% of men, 1 in 5, or 10% of the (I'm assuming Western, 1st World) population in general are going around forcing non-consentual sex on women? *
> I have no way of proving you right or wrong, but this seems like a dangerous thing to casually throw out, even in a Forum that is so often full of chuckleheads.


She is correct. There are many stats saying just that, You may not be able to believe it because YOU ARE NOT one of those men who would do such a thing.

https://www.thenation.com/article/rape-minute-thousand-corpses-year/
https://www.rainn.org/statistics/victims-sexual-violence


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


It should not happen in this PC world but women and minorities have different rules for themselves.

I get hot and not so hot women in the car sometimes and usually can't wait till they leave after listening them talk to each other or on the phone with someone, honestly very annoying 90% of them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

gw03081958 said:


> It should not happen in this PC world but women and minorities have different rules for themselves.
> 
> I get hot and not so hot women in the car sometimes and usually can't wait till they leave after listening them talk to each other or on the phone with someone, honestly very annoying 90% of them.


And what made you mention "hot and not so hot" regarding the women in this post?


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

A female option isn't going to be full proof. You have gay women that drive as well and hit on girls in the same fashion though you dont hear of that much. It is also very sexist in my opinion and unfair to all of the majority good drivers who are just trying to make some money. I do think if you are concerned, male or female, you should have an option to set your minimum rating for pickup. As we all know, well rated drivers are doing the right things and providing a good service. It's not terribly difficult to stay in the 4.9s or high 4.8s.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

no lawyer, but i believe it would break laws in regards to discrimination.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

This all comes back to the PAY issue. It truly is as simple as that. If you are paying your workforce antiquated wages from the 1980s, you are *not *going to attract professionals in 2019... The extremely low bar to entry, U&L flooding markets with unlimited drivers and so many doing this as a hobby all contribute as well but the abysmal pay is the root of the problem in my opinion. Pay your drivers professional rates and mandate two-way dash cams in EVERY vehicle and you'd see a sharp decline. These incidents would never disappear entirely but would precipitously drop from the ludicrous levels at which they currently are (ie: head over to the NEWS section here).

The funny thing is why don't these rich celebrities get together and VC fund an option for women or help the existing ones like the one in Toronto or Australia mentioned earlier? The amount of people that continually throw money at both Uber and Lyft despite them consistently showing, behind the curtain, they couldn't care less about these issues is truly laughable.

We already know that most riders couldn't give a crap about drivers - what they earn, if they are exploited, etc. The shocking part is that so many riders are not concerned with their own safety! It's not even about sexual misconduct either. How many stories have we all read on here were riders willingly pile into a car with a donut tire or cracked windshields. Despite having varying levels of bad experiences, so many riders just keep coming back! The convenience and cheap rides truly are addictive.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> And what made you mention "hot and not so hot" regarding the women in this post?


Because most are disgusting and didn't want to say it, big fat ass US women of all races and religions legal or not.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Rest assured there are Hot and Not So Hot guys out there. People judge based on appearances. This is simply human.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Rest assured there are Hot and Not So Hot guys out there. People judge based on appearances. This is simply human.


And to a certain extent, biological


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> And to a certain extent, biological


I agree. Our species is still animals. 
The hand-wringing is us trying to 'be the better angle of our nature' to quote Lincoln.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> My concern with a female driver only option, is all the guys who strike out at the club and at 2:00 am, they are repeatedly hitting cancel on the male drivers until they get a female one. Who's looking out for the female drivers in this grand idea?


I don't know what the perfect solution could be. There are exceptions to every rule but most females should not be driving at 2AM. I'm okay with females asking for a female driver but I highly doubt there's an adequate balance of supply and demand at bar closing time for it to actually work.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Karen,
> 
> Let's imagine your half naked in the ER at 3:00 am, wrapped in those thin quasi blankets/sheets because they cut your clothes off in the ambulance. Your shoes? No one really knows...
> 
> ...


The thing is allowing it within the app would make it convenient and easy to practice gender discrimination routinely. It was a bit harder when they had to call the taxi dispatcher and were told that there would be an extra wait. Now with rideshare it is conceivable that a female driver would always be available within 5 minutes.

Myself I see the need for sometimes allowing it but at the same time it would heavily be discriminating against men to the point where I would probably quit due to it. It would probably mean 40-50% less rides for men and given the earnings are already at poverty level for most, that would be disastrous.

-------
It would seem to make more sense to me for the companies to just require a front and passenger side dashcam or app (using the front facing camera and microphone) and then record the ride and store it remotely. This way there is accountability. This would solve most of the issues and would be a huge plus for drivers too in that we would be more protected against false reports.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

A male expressing interest in a female doesn't immediately constitute harassment. I think this shit is getting out of hand.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> If you want to date, then get out of the car and go into the bar and look for one.


Because without intoxication, apparently no love can exist.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> A male expressing interest in a female doesn't immediately constitute harassment. I think this chit is getting out of hand.


True, if they immediately back off when told "no". But when it is a driver hitting on a rider (or even vice versa) it unprofessional and I believe a violation of the rules. In probably about 25,000 combined rideshare and taxi rides given I am proud to say I have not done that even once. I have been on the receiving end of it however at least a couple dozen times from both males and female riders.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> True, if they immediately back off when told "no". But when it is a driver hitting on a rider (or even vice versa) it unprofessional and I believe a violation of the rules. In probably about 25,000 combined rideshare and taxi rides given I am proud to say I have not done that even once. I have been on the receiving end of it however at least a couple dozen times from both males and female riders.


The problem everyone seems to miss is that, even in the best of times, the strong will take advantage of the weak. That is, after all, why we have the form of Government we have. Love it or not, it puts a "check" against a strong Majority taking advantage of the weak Minority.

We have laws that lessen this of course, but laws are simply punishment FOR bad behavior, they don't stop bad behavior.

Is it wise for anyone to be out at 2AM that do not have all their wits about them? Not wise at all. But that's just not Women, it's Men who are not strong enough to defend themselves, the elderly and the disabled as well.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

While some cases ARE VERY CLEAR CUT, others (some of which pad the stats to 20% of All Men, etc.) are less so. 
Perception (on both counts) and poor communication can lead to escalation. Good discussion, and clear signaling can de-escalate.
There are cultural differences that make one statement feel 'worse' to the victim, or 'less worse' to the other party.
Ride Hail brings together a lot of different class, political, and cultural backgrounds, somewhat the opposite of social media, that tends to silo people with their tribes.

I know people do awful things to one another. But in my experience, the statistics get all out of wack for the sake of a good headline. This happens in America more than most countries. The devil is in the details, and Sensational American Media tend to HATE details. They want emotion, emotion, emotion.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> While some cases ARE VERY CLEAR CUT, others (some of which pad the stats to 20% of All Men, etc.) are less so. )
> Perception (on both counts) and poor communication can lead to escalation. Good discussion, and clear signaling can de-escalate.
> There are cultural differences that make one statement feel 'worse' to the victim, or 'less worse' to the other party.
> Ride Hail brings together a lot of different class, political, and cultural backgrounds, somewhat the opposite of social media, that tends to silo people with their tribes.
> ...


All you have to do is see one sensation line to start to discount a story.

In the OP's story, the Woman describes how the driver would not let her out of the car, and that she "had to pry the lock open". That's sensationalism. Lifting the knob is nothing like "Prying".

It's a bit like saying, I had to fight my way out the door, when all you did was lift the handle.

She didn't help her cause by creating skepticism


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> The problem everyone seems to miss is that, even in the best of times, the strong will take advantage of the weak. That is, after all, why we have the form of Government we have. Love it or not, it puts a "check" against a strong Majority taking advantage of the weak Minority.
> 
> We have laws that lessen this of course, but laws are simply punishment FOR bad behavior, they don't stop bad behavior.
> 
> Is it wise for anyone to be out at 2AM that do not have all their wits about them? Not wise at all. But that's just not Women, it's Men who are not strong enough to defend themselves, the elderly and the disabled as well.


Well IMO if you hit on a rider (during a ride) and it is reasonably proven you should be done. No exceptions. It's just not the time or place for that. You are there to drive them and that is it.

About being strong or weak, well, it is just a sliding scale of risks really. I have many times pondered this scenario as a past taxi driver who was the victim of two armed robberies:

1. Passenger gets in back, seems friendly. Trip starts.
2. When driving in a secluded area at a lower speed the passenger pulls out a handgun and without saying a word shoots the driver in the head (gun to head).
3. Passenger steals all the driver's valuables including the car and dumps your lifeless body into the nearby ditch.

No demands, no way to appeal. You are just dead. Just like that. It doesn't matter if you are a 6' 4" 230 pound MMA fighter in this scenario. You're dead just the same.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

It’s nothing but discrimination and sexism. I, for one, hope they implement it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

gw03081958 said:


> Because most are disgusting and didn't want to say it, big fat ass US women of all races and religions legal or not.


And you prove my point about how women are considered.



goneubering said:


> I don't know what the perfect solution could be. There are exceptions to every rule but most females should not be driving at 2AM. I'm okay with females asking for a female driver but I highly doubt there's an adequate balance of supply and demand at bar closing time for it to actually work.


Are you sure you don't want to change your choice of words anywhere in there?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Because without intoxication, apparently no love can exist.


Your comment reminds me of this Seinfeld episode.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Well IMO if you hit on a rider (during a ride) and it is reasonably proven you should be done. No exceptions. It's just not the time or place for that. You are there to drive them and that is it.
> 
> About being strong or weak, well, it is just a sliding scale of risks really. I have many times pondered this scenario as a past taxi driver who was the victim of two armed robberies:
> 
> ...


I agree. And like just about everything in life is, it's risk vs. rewards.

I try to limit my risks as much as possible, but there are times that you simply can't. And trying to say, "well I shouldn't have to" this or that, is simply not dealing with reality. I control me and nobody else. To expect the best at all times? Not possible.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The World Changes Slowly.
Best to practice self preservation and high situational awareness until those changes happen.
Keep fighting the good fight.
But be cognizant of risk.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Are you sure you don't want to change your choice of words anywhere in there?


Which word choice don't you like?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

what about guys only wanting female drivers? i was out in the middle of nowhere and this guy kept pinging and cancelling. 

im an uber-ho ant so i didn't want my acceptance to decline for no reason but the guy just kept requesting and cancelling. he sent a message to "quit it". i barely managed to get my app off in between requests so i could wait with app off until he got a ping.

i wondered why he would not want me to drive him and the only reason i figured was cause he's some loser-creep that wanted to order a girl driver up maybe in the hopes he could get her number..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

got a p said:


> i wondered why he would not want me to drive him and the only reason i figured was cause he's some loser-creep that wanted to order a girl driver up maybe in the hopes he could get her number..


If you're using the same pic on here as you are on your app, that could also be the reason.?

Seriously, that's odd he did that. Hope there's another reason.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

she was named hottest ugly girl. she can pull off hot, ugly or just plain freaky.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

got a p said:


> she was named hottest ugly girl. she can pull off hot, ugly or just plain freaky.
> 
> View attachment 324420
> 
> ...


She's a chameleon. That last pic is freaky! I see why she won.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Heck, if that's going to make them feel safer and reduce allegations against male drivers, then so be it. How it'll actually play out in real life is something that'll have to be tested and figured out, as they might have to wait longer when there aren't t any female drivers available during certain times.


There is a problem here with discrimination laws I would say. How about if a man requested only male drivers (or only women)? How about someone requesting only white drivers- or black ones?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> There is a problem here with discrimination laws I would say. How about if a man requested only male drivers (or only women)? How about someone requesting only white drivers- or black ones?


I know that sounds like a slippery slope but then again females requesting female only drivers will have much more support from the general public than the other possibilities you mentioned, especially with some of the bad publicity rideshare drivers have.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

it could also set a precedent and backfire on women. 

they could end up setting themselves back a few decades if employment laws were changed to allow discrimination.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Too bad she didn’t throat punch him, self defense tactic of distract and run.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So your solution is treat all men as sexual predators ?
> 
> Do you women feel like your sons are gonna date rape you to since men 1 in 5 by your count is completely deprived and uncivil.
> 
> ...


Being a grown ass woman means you should carry pepper spray and a gun?

How about grown ass men who DON'T think assaulting women is ok start blaming the men that do, and not the women who just weren't smart enough to carry pepper spray and a gun?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Being a grown ass woman means you should carry pepper spray and a gun?
> 
> How about grown ass men who DON'T think assaulting women is ok start blaming the men that do, and not the women who just weren't smart enough to carry pepper spray and a gun?


carry pepper spray, carry a gun, learn self defense, hit the gym...your choice. men gotta do that stuff too. believe it or not men get assaulted every minute, you can't set an unrealistic expectation that the world is going to be safe just bc you're a woman.

what about all the strong woman stuff we're seeing today? are you not on board?










as the old stereotypes of what a woman is expected to be dies out, and they are treated equally, they will also have to defend themselves as well.

that's part of the equality deal.


----------



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

Yes it's ****ed up for drivers to be sexually harassing, hitting on, or otherwise creeping out on riders.

The answer is not however to allow riders to discriminate based on gender. Riders have driver ratings as well as the rider's car and picture of rider. If they don't like what they see, they can cancel and request a different car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rosalita said:


> Who said women are not believed? Cosby is not the norm. He's a celebrity. The vast majority of women who are going to be assaulted are not going to be assaulted by a celebrity. In my opinion, the women who accused Cosby agreed to situations that made them vulnerable to a predator like Cosby. Some of them filed complaints at the time, to their credit, but their cases didn't go forward for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Women may find they are less credible when they wait until after the statue of limitations has expired before they disclose an allegation. Women who are assaulted need to file complaints and press charges against the offender with their local police department as soon as the assault occurs. If they're not willing to do that, then what are any of the rest of us supposed to do?









Christinebitg said:


> "
> 
> And then Traffic at said: "I wouldn't. Anyone who would has a serious lack of morals in my opinion."
> 
> ...


There's a quote from a TV show during a discussion of whether God, Heaven, etc exists. The argument is being made or implied that without afterlife consequences behavior won't matter.

The reply: "When it doesn't matter what you do, the only thing that matters is what you do."

It's the same reason that the way you treat someone who can't possibly help or hurt you shows your true character. Being polite to your boss is on a smaller level the same as not stealing because God might send you to hell.

Show was Angel by the way. Not as good as Buffy, but still had its moments.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> While some cases ARE VERY CLEAR CUT, others (some of which pad the stats to 20% of All Men, etc.) are less so.
> Perception (on both counts) and poor communication can lead to escalation. Good discussion, and clear signaling can de-escalate.
> There are cultural differences that make one statement feel 'worse' to the victim, or 'less worse' to the other party.
> Ride Hail brings together a lot of different class, political, and cultural backgrounds, somewhat the opposite of social media, that tends to silo people with their tribes.
> ...


So let's assume for the sake of argument that the stats are being miscounted DOUBLE what they actually are. (Not that I think that's the case).

Then it's 10%. That's still horrendous. What % do you think is ok?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


So what if a guy want to have a female driver so he can rape her? How does this request protect people?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I know that sounds like a slippery slope but then again females requesting female only drivers will have much more support from the general public than the other possibilities you mentioned, especially with some of the bad publicity rideshare drivers have.


It's not the general public that decides civil rights though. It's the United States Supreme Court.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

I would love it if U/L goes through with this. Less female paxholes for me . Female passengers are the worst by far. 95% of my worst experiences over the years have been with women here in SF.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Being a grown ass woman means you should carry pepper spray and a gun?
> 
> How about grown ass men who DON'T think assaulting women is ok start blaming the men that do, and not the women who just weren't smart enough to carry pepper spray and a gun?


In the good old days, we did. If you messed with another mans sister, you often found yourself pinned under a tractor dead. Even though you didn't farm

And everyone looked the other way.

Should we go back to then?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So let's assume for the sake of argument that the stats are being miscounted DOUBLE what they actually are. (Not that I think that's the case).
> 
> Then it's 10%. That's still horrendous. What % do you think is ok?


Anything greater than 0% is NOT OK! (This should be obvious to anyone.)

But we should have a realistic sense of what is going on out there, and not get so hyperbolic that damage is caused from FEAR of overinflated numbers.
Statistics can be framed many ways.
Take driving and car accidents. I'm sure it would be possible to frame collisions on the road in such a way that people would/could become paranoid of ever getting inside a car. But while there is real risk, it is not so great that you should stop living your life. And at the same time, you should be aware of a realistic sense of risk when getting behind the wheel, or as a passenger.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I request only tipping passengers then.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Being a grown ass woman means you should carry pepper spray and a gun?
> 
> How about grown ass men who DON'T think assaulting women is ok start blaming the men that do, and not the women who just weren't smart enough to carry pepper spray and a gun?


Once again alone, at night, no vehicle is a no no for both males and females. Rape and robbery isn't exclusive to just women.

So yes being grown is not putting yourself in bad situations for both males and females.

Please people common sense. Didn't your parents teach you this as a teen???


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> It wouldn't break the platform. It would just cause a shift in driver gender to mostly female.


That presumes more women will *want* to drive rideshare. I'm not sure why there isn't more gender parity with more female Uber drivers, but I'm guessing the "risk" perception is a factor. I don't know the psychology behind why people become rideshare drivers, but feeling safe with the public undoubtedly has a role.
However, the idea of female passengers for female drivers could be a marketing tool to bring in more women... as long as it isn't done with stereotyping, chauvinistically marketed or any other way it could be poorly executed. And then there's the "bad man" messaging that might fall into use.
https://timeline.com/dodge-women-car-history-fe4ce2c09999Not sure how to frame the marketing right. I'm really trying. If you tried to market a sorority or camaraderie feeling -- "you want a woman because she knows what it's like out there" -- not all women are identical in how they think, operate or even want to deal with each other. Imagine the 4-H club moms, who are all female: You have goat people, you have horse people, and you have small animals people, and so on. And each seems to have their own groove, and not all get along. (The horse moms are catty stuck-ups, so says "Mrs. Dammit Mazzacane")


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

got a p said:


> carry pepper spray, carry a gun, learn self defense, hit the gym...your choice. men gotta do that stuff too. believe it or not men get assaulted every minute, you can't set an unrealistic expectation that the world is going to be safe just bc you're a woman.
> 
> what about all the strong woman stuff we're seeing today? are you not on board?
> 
> ...


I guess the root of the problem is when it comes to bad people going after the rest of us affirmative action and hollywierd movies can't help women in this situation, so you have to deal with it like a white male would have to, there are no affirmative action crutches in this situation.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

i've not read through 12 pages of this so sorry if it's been mentioned before, but shouldn't asking for the woman driver attract a surge if woman drivers are few on the ground?
like maybe there's a woman driver 5 mile away and it's not really worth her while to take the woman driver request at base rates, so make it 2 or 3 times surge so as it is financially viable to go get the delicate petal that was so traumatised by the big bad uber driver asking if she was single....


----------



## Tigerhq (May 5, 2019)

My Advice is not to talk to passenger un necessary, if he or she don't want to talk. Especially Late night


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Basically, the strategy is to have the riders pay an extra fee for getting a woman driver, then U/L turn around and pocket the extra dough!


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> Again, men cant comprehend it so they really are clueless. Asking men to understand what a woman goes through when men act creepy is like asking them to understand what it is to have a uterus, period or bare children. They just cant know. Just as a woman has no clue what blueballs is or how it feels to get your balls kicked.


Totally not true, are you trying to say there are not many creepy woman out there that make us uncomfortable ?, so out if touch and selfish.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Great way to maximize revenue and actually screw the drivers in the process.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> A male expressing interest in a female doesn't immediately constitute harassment. I think this shit is getting out of hand.


But several times in a row after getting turned down is out of hand too.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Which word choice don't you like?


" most females should not be driving at 2AM." Wasn't exactly my favorite.

What makes you qualified to decide who should or should not be driving at any particular time based on gender? Are you a time traveler from before the turn of the last century, or something, and unaware that women can do lots of things now. We can own property, vote, work alongside men in any profession....

Hell, we're even allowed to be out after dark.


Pax Collector said:


> I know that sounds like a slippery slope but then again females requesting female only drivers will have much more support from the general public than the other possibilities you mentioned, especially with some of the bad publicity rideshare drivers have.


Would get none from me, and I'm a female and a feminist.

Hell, BECAUSE I'm a feminist. If they don't want to ride with a male driver, let them cancel when they see the name and deal with the time-out if they do it too many times in a row. If it's a name that doesn't give a clue, like "Chris" or "Lee", then they can cancel when the driver shows up, and pay the cancel fee. If they do it consistently, let them be deactivated for trying to make U/L complicit in discrimination. (Yeah, like THAT'LL happen!)

There are people out there that will cancel because of names that "sound Black" or "sound foreign". This is no different.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The women riders have told me they thought of being a driver, but are worried about safety. I’ve only seen a few other woman drivers. One said she feels safe because she has protection with her. I also don’t drive nights for my safety.

I DON’T cancel a name because it sounds like a different race or ethnicity. I ONLY cancel fake names, like Big Joe, McDaddy, etc.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> If it's a name that doesn't give a clue, like "Chris" or "Lee", then they can cancel when the driver shows up, and pay the cancel fee. If they do it consistently, let them be deactivated for trying to make U/L complicit in discrimination. (Yeah, like THAT'LL happen!)
> 
> There are people out there that will cancel because of names that "sound Black" or "sound foreign". This is no different.


I'm not sure how U/L would be complicit in this discrimination?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

*Laws of Stupid *apply here. Unfortunately we have to learn to live among the Laws of Stupid and need to learn to deal with them. This comes from a YouTube channel I watch and while I am probably not quoting it right the point is the same.

*Stupid things happen at Stupid times and in Stupid places involving Stupid People. *

The victims are usually not doing anything wrong and don't deserve to be victimized.


Stupid times is generally from midnight to 5AM. It is stupid times because you increase your odds of being a victim and or interacting with stupid people.
Stupid places is generally bars, night clubs, desolate streets, strangers cars, etc. All place people should be free to go to but also places odds of being a victim are increased.
Stupid people. Pretty much self explanatory. Criminals, drunks, predators, scantly dressed people, etc. If a person chooses to dress provocative fine, nothing against the law about it just know it could alter other stupid peoples thinking.
One should be free to move about as they wish and not be victimized. However we do not live in a perfect world so understanding the Laws of Stupid sure can help keep you from being a victim.

As stupid as some people are no one deserves to be a victim.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> " most females should not be driving at 2AM." Wasn't exactly my favorite.
> 
> What makes you qualified to decide who should or should not be driving at any particular time based on gender? Are you a time traveler from before the turn of the last century, or something, and unaware that women can do lots of things now. We can own property, vote, work alongside men in any profession....
> 
> ...


Sorry you don't like it. I say it should be Safety First for drivers. If you feel safe driving at 2AM then more power to you. In the past Uber has done a terrible job of educating new drivers about safety so I've always warned any ladies I meet who are thinking about driving at night. There was a lady Lyft driver who was killed while working the late shift. I think she was in the Phoenix area. That story still haunts me. Stay safe.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tran...ice-say/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f2a81b1ab72d
*A passenger stabbed his pregnant Lyft driver to death and stole her car, police say*


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Sorry you don't like it. I say it should be Safety First for drivers. If you feel safe driving at 2AM then more power to you. In the past Uber has done a terrible job of educating new drivers about safety so I've always warned any ladies I meet who are thinking about driving at night. There was a lady Lyft driver who was killed while working the late shift. I think she was in the Phoenix area. That story still haunts me. Stay safe.


She was pregnant as well if I remember.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'm not sure how U/L would be complicit in this discrimination?


pretty basic stuff. there are anti-discrimination laws across the board in america, and they've been there for about 1/2 century. you cant discriminate based on sex/race. if they implement female only drivers for females it would break the law.



goneubering said:


> Sorry you don't like it. I say it should be Safety First for drivers. If you feel safe driving at 2AM then more power to you. In the past Uber has done a terrible job of educating new drivers about safety so I've always warned any ladies I meet who are thinking about driving at night. There was a lady Lyft driver who was killed while working the late shift. I think she was in the Phoenix area. That story still haunts me. Stay safe.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/tran...ice-say/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f2a81b1ab72d
> *A passenger stabbed his pregnant Lyft driver to death and stole her car, police say*


there was also that story of a male driver who picked up a girl from walmart that had a hatchet or machete in her hand and as soon as she got in the car she hacked him up to death. too lazy to get link google will find it quick. 
life isn't always rainbows and unicorns.

i gotta admit the most uncomfortable rides for me are when a young millenial girl gets in the car and is totally silent, like really awkward silence. creeps me out more than any drunk ahole pax.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> But several times in a row after getting turned down is out of hand too.


well of course, but now we're just talking about the obvious. That hasn't been any different since the 50s or as long as anyone can remember.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'm not sure how U/L would be complicit in this discrimination?


They are technology companies dealing with data. Data is collected on everything having to do with the apps, from the moment one logs on, until one logs off and shuts it down. This is true for drivers and pax.

Data doesn't get erased. The algorithim looks for patterns. If a pattern is detected, for example, of a NJ driver always refusing trips with destinations in NYC, it will flag the driver's account, as destination discrimination is against not only TOS, but also NJ rideshare law (taxis, too). I always tell drivers that don't want these money losing rides to take one every week or so, at times when traffic isn't too bad, so they have something to point to to refute the flag/claim, and to always give a different reason to pax for refusing the trip.

Anyways... Data. They collect it on the pax, too, to better determine travel patterns, etc. They keep track of how long a pax will sign on the app waiting for a surge rate to decrease before giving in, how much over the usual rate they are willing to pay at which times, and particular cars or driver demographics they will cancel on or downrate more frequently.

Don't forget... Uber has your picture, so they know what you look like. They occasionally have you verify identity by taking another picture they can compare it with, but it also gives them a clue (maybe) as to how well-groomed you are or aren't. Your license tells them your gender, age, weight, height, hair and eye color, etc...

Does A pax cancel more often on men, or women? Young, or old? Particular ethnicities/races?

All of this information is available at a few keystrokes by any rep at a GLH. This is why they, and not app/phone support, which is provided by an outside company, can remove unfair ratings if you remind them of the policy drivers were promised.



goneubering said:


> Sorry you don't like it. I say it should be Safety First for drivers. If you feel safe driving at 2AM then more power to you. In the past Uber has done a terrible job of educating new drivers about safety so I've always warned any ladies I meet who are thinking about driving at night. There was a lady Lyft driver who was killed while working the late shift. I think she was in the Phoenix area. That story still haunts me. Stay safe.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/tran...ice-say/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.f2a81b1ab72d
> *A passenger stabbed his pregnant Lyft driver to death and stole her car, police say*


Horrible, horrible thing that happened to her. Guy should be strung up, flayed alive one square inch at a time with a rusty butterknife, and then slowly disembodied, with his intestines stuffed in his mouth. Then allowed to die by crows feeding on him.

But we hear far more stories of male drivers being attacked. I don't know the percentages, so I can't say whether it's proportional or not, but you get the idea.

Being human makes us both strong and vulnerable.

If anything, I would hold that women doing this job tend to be a bit more observant and wary. I've cancelled trips based solely on the hairs on the back of my neck, my gut, a "vibe". If I was wrong, oh well. Too bad, so sad. Someone else can take it. I'll make mine on the next one.

Additionally, whether or not we are more vulnerable, and whether or not we think/know we are more vulnerable, there are people, like yourself, that think we are. Those people are more likely to try something. It's a stupid assumption to make in this day and age. A woman is just as likely as a man to be armed in some fashion, professionally trained in self defense, and able to take her attacker the frak out.

I'm a grown-ass woman. I don't need or want a curfew, thank you for your concern.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

got a p said:


> pretty basic stuff. there are anti-discrimination laws across the board in america, and they've been there for about 1/2 century. you cant discriminate based on sex/race. if they implement female only drivers for females it would break the law.


What about if it allowed persons to request SAME SEX drivers as an option? Just as I can request a female driver, male passengers can still request male drivers. I don't see this as being much different from segregating restrooms based on sex.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> There was a lady Lyft driver who was killed while working the late shift.


There was a woman who was driving in the Houston area a few months ago, who was abducted in the middle of the day.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> They are technology companies dealing with data. Data is collected on everything having to do with the apps, from the moment one logs on, until one logs off and shuts it down. This is true for drivers and pax.
> 
> Data doesn't get erased. The algorithim looks for patterns. If a pattern is detected, for example, of a NJ driver always refusing trips with destinations in NYC, it will flag the driver's account, as destination discrimination is against not only TOS, but also NJ rideshare law (taxis, too). I always tell drivers that don't want these money losing rides to take one every week or so, at times when traffic isn't too bad, so they have something to point to to refute the flag/claim, and to always give a different reason to pax for refusing the trip.
> 
> ...


Yes, but you were talking about riders canceling due to gender. That's perfectly fine, and Uber would not be at risk.

Maybe I misunderstood


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> They are technology companies dealing with data. Data is collected on everything having to do with the apps, from the moment one logs on, until one logs off and shuts it down. This is true for drivers and pax.
> 
> Data doesn't get erased. The algorithim looks for patterns. If a pattern is detected, for example, of a NJ driver always refusing trips with destinations in NYC, it will flag the driver's account, as destination discrimination is against not only TOS, but also NJ rideshare law (taxis, too). I always tell drivers that don't want these money losing rides to take one every week or so, at times when traffic isn't too bad, so they have something to point to to refute the flag/claim, and to always give a different reason to pax for refusing the trip.
> 
> ...


My concern is more for women who haven't been warned about the risks of rideshare. That's why I said "most". You're fully aware of the risks so I wish you all the best. In my opinion Uber and Lyft should pay a premium to drivers who are willing to take on the extra risk of bar closings.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> What about if it allowed persons to request SAME SEX drivers as an option? Just as I can request a female driver, male passengers can still request male drivers. I don't see this as being much different from segregating restrooms based on sex.


There is a difference. You're taking a leak in the urinal next to the sink and a girl peeks over at your junk :woot: . If a pax can see your junk you're done.


----------



## 10zin (Jan 15, 2019)

How many male drivers were asked by female pax if they are married or have kids.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

goneubering said:


> In my opinion Uber and Lyft should pay a premium to drivers who are willing to take on the extra risk of bar closings.


They do it's called surge.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> There was a woman who was driving in the Houston area a few months ago, who was abducted in the middle of the day.


How awful! Was she found safe? Was it from a pax or did she stop somewhere?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

got a p said:


> There is a difference. You're taking a leak in the urinal next to the sink and a girl peeks over at your junk :woot: . If a pax can see your junk you're done.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

10zin said:


> How many male drivers were asked by female pax if they are married or have kids.


I get asked this all the time. I'm not sure of your point here.


----------



## 10zin (Jan 15, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I get asked this all the time. I'm not sure of your point here.


Does that make you feel uncomfortable when females ask you that. Do you feel unsafe? Do you feel sexually harassed?
I'm just wondering if I can rank up bunch of $5 bills lol???


----------



## robert33tn (May 30, 2019)

the question I seem to always get from a passenger is can they request a certain driver, this would be a good addition


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

10zin said:


> How many male drivers were asked by female pax if they are married or have kids.


I've been asked those questions, by both men and women, at almost every job I've had in the past 60 years.


----------



## robert33tn (May 30, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I get asked this all the time. I'm not sure of your point here.


a pax can ask me anything they want


----------



## 10zin (Jan 15, 2019)

Shiiit that’s easy $5 per person and you get asked that all the time. It seems u/l owes you $$$


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> How awful! Was she found safe? Was it from a pax or did she stop somewhere?


It was awful. She managed to escape alive, but was quite traumatized, understandably.

The guy was captured, and probably will be in custody for a long time. This is Texas, after all.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> It was awful. She managed to escape alive, but was quite traumatized, understandably.
> 
> The guy was captured, and probably will be in custody for a long time. This is Texas, after all.


That's a miracle she got away, and they got him! I'm sure he's made a lot of new friends in prison who gave him a special initiation. Hopefully he's now someone's b-- in prison!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

robert33tn said:


> the question I seem to always get from a passenger is can they request a certain driver, this would be a good addition


I also get that a lot. It would be nice id the rideshare companies had an option for riders to "Favorite" drivers. Then if one of their Favorites was in the area the ride request would automatically go to them. If a driver was more than 3 minutes away maybe ask the rider if the would like to pay a $xxx premium for their favorite driver. If yes than the driver should get in their ping Ride includes $xxx premium pick-up from rider to let them know it was a special request.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

There was a thread here the other day saying favorites is coming.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

got a p said:


> They do it's called surge.


Does it consistently pay enough for the extra risk in all cities? I read lots of complaints about the lack of surge in our LA/OC market..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> There was a thread here the other day saying favorites is coming.


That probably solves the problem


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, but you were talking about riders canceling due to gender. That's perfectly fine, and Uber would not be at risk.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood


It would never be called out simply for the pattern being detected by the algorithim, if for no other reason than U/L may already be discriminating based on those patterns, and U/L doesn't want to be accused of being complicit.

This isn't an acting job, where you may need a woman to portray a woman. It's driving.

If the pax wants to discriminate, let them. But then they risk the things I mentioned. If a White Supremesist doesn't want to do business with the grocery store down the block from his location because it's owned by Jews, fine. He doesn't have to. But then he has to travel farther.

We all have to take the lumps for our preferences, whatever they may be.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

I have often semi-joked with my female passengers that requesting a female driver late at night should be an option. Women are often very happy to see me as their driver at 2, 3, 4am in Los Angeles. I know all Uber drivers are not predatory and I feel sorry for you guys who are upstanding being lumped in with the rest. The reality is though that women being hit on ranging from the subtle to full out sexual assault is all too common. My roommate gets hit on by almost every driver she has.

Beyond the safety of the women in that current moment, you have to realize that many women have been victims of sexual assault at some point in their life, so having the feeling of safety when riding in a car with someone is very valuable.

Do I think it's at all practical that peopled be able to request female drivers? Not at all. There simply aren't enough of us, especially late at night. I've often joked that their should be a female company called "boober" with a bra as the logo with women driving only women.

Since this idea is so far fetched, all I can hope is that men who are on these forums will take a look at their own behavior towards their female passengers. If you are already one wh is upstanding, respectful, and always considerate...THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART. We need more of you.

If you fall in the grey zone, and think it's okay to flirt with a passenger or to ask personal questions...please put yourself in the woman's shoes. Questions that seem innocent to you may be triggering to them if they have been sexually assaulted. My suggestion-treat your passengers like they are your sister or mother.

And for those who are the actual predators at work. You may get away with it but you will eventually be caught. I don't know why you choose to behave the way you do towards women, but you should find a job far away from having any contact with them.

I know many of you joke about this topic and like to blame the woman or say she is lying etc... let me just tell you that almost every woman I've ever known has been molested, assaulted, been in a domestic violence situation, been raped, etc... I have seen the PTSD they suffer from because of these things. I know men also experience these things at times, but women to a much more extreme level.

For more information, here's a great resource site. https://www.rainn.org/

I only wish I could pass on my protective instinct I have when I pick up very drunk women to you all. I'm so glad that it's me picking them up, because they are safe. When I pick up 6 young women in short skirts who are all passing out in my car in the way home, I'm so glad that they are with me and safe. If only one guy could start thinking about how getting them home safe is something to be proud of instead of a burden, I'll be happy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MsKia said:


> I have often semi-joked with my female passengers that requesting a female driver late at night should be an option. Women are often very happy to see me as their driver at 2, 3, 4am in Los Angeles. I know all Uber drivers are not predatory and I feel sorry for you guys who are upstanding being lumped in with the rest. The reality is though that women being hit on ranging from the subtle to full out sexual assault is all too common. My roommate gets hit on by almost every driver she has.
> 
> Beyond the safety of the women in that current moment, you have to realize that many women have been victims of sexual assault at some point in their life, so having the feeling of safety when riding in a car with someone is very valuable.
> 
> ...


This is excellent!! You should post more often.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

goneubering said:


> This is excellent!! You should post more often.


Thanks! I seem to only be drawn to the forums when I'm pissed at Uber and Lyft, hahaha. Otherwise, I'm too busy trying to succeed with my multiple endeavors.


----------



## EddieG (Jan 4, 2016)

They should have an all female driver and pax service and call it BOOBER!!!!


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

EddieG said:


> They should have an all female driver and pax service and call it BOOBER!!!!


Are you quoting me or just stealing by idea? Hmmm...


----------



## EddieG (Jan 4, 2016)

No, I made that up a couple years ago. Feel free to look at my posts. You'll find it.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

EddieG said:


> No, I made that up a couple years ago. Feel free to look at my posts. You'll find it.


Lol well I guess great minds think alike, cause I've been saying that to pax for years too. I guess it's not that hard of a thing to come up with, play on words. ?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Can men request women drivers? Seriously. That sounds unfair doesnt it? If theres a double standard, then its probably discrimination, FYI.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ms Kia, thank you for your excellent post.

I'd like to ask you a question about one small part of it.



MsKia said:


> My roommate gets hit on by almost every driver she has.


Do you (or her) have any idea as to why that is? My sense is that there's some vibe she might give off that encourages guys in that way.

I by no means want to imply anything about it being appropriate. But I'd love to be able to turn it on and off at will. Because there's always that one passenger I'd like to encourage to hit me up.

Once in a while I get asked if I'm single. I tell them the truth: "It's complicated."


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

It sounds like sexually profiling the male drivers. This is a sexist agenda and anti males.


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

Asking a woman if she has a boyfriend is not sexual harassment. Jesus H. Christ! These broads need to learn there places.


----------



## Kcgirldriver (Jun 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> My concern with a female driver only option, is all the guys who strike out at the club and at 2:00 am, they are repeatedly hitting cancel on the male drivers until they get a female one. Who's looking out for the female drivers in this grand idea?


Thank you!! I've had some disgusting male riders and when I rate them low, uber just asks why but I never hear back. I no longer drive past midnight because it's just too common after that hour. I'm an ex bartender, I can handle mouthy people, but when you're alone in a car with them, banned from having a weapon and no one is around, it's just plain stupid for me to keep putting myself in that potential position.



OldBay said:


> It will mean that female drivers will get constant pings and out earn male drivers by 3x. They will be able to drive anywhere, any time of the day and get constant trips.
> 
> Implementing this idea would break the platform by creating massive driver dissatisfaction.


I wouldn't want to be picked because I'm female, either. I pick up many riders who are using uber under someone else's account. I see "Tina" and "mike" comes in and says ya my girlfriend ordered my uber. It's opening the door for male predators to fake out an app easily in order to get a female driver alone. No thanks.



simbaa said:


> Asking a woman if she has a boyfriend is not sexual harassment. Jesus H. Christ! These broads need to learn there places.


I am with you on the point of some being too sensitive, etc. but "know their places"??? ??


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

5 cancellations in a row on Uber from "Selena". I'm guessing she was looking for a female driver, and who knows coulda been from this ladies blog post. I have a 4.97 rating so if she was holding out for higher, good luck. Should send her a bill for wasted time and mileage. Honestly, the last couple of times I hit accept was out of spite. Once on Lyft too.


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

Kcgirldriver said:


> Thank you!! I've had some disgusting male riders and when I rate them low, uber just asks why but I never hear back. I no longer drive past midnight because it's just too common after that hour. I'm an ex bartender, I can handle mouthy people, but when you're alone in a car with them, banned from having a weapon and no one is around, it's just plain stupid for me to keep putting myself in that potential position.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to be picked because I'm female, either. I pick up many riders who are using uber under someone else's account. I see "Tina" and "mike" comes in and says ya my girlfriend ordered my uber. It's opening the door for male predators to fake out an app easily in order to get a female driver alone. No thanks.
> ...


Yes, in the kitchen making me a sandwich.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

simbaa said:


> Yes, in the kitchen making me a sandwich.


....and so it begins....

? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Simple. Pax can cancel male drivers.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i remember driving around usc and i stopped to have a cig at taco bell.

while i was there i was talking to another driver and he said that a girl he was driving home started freaking out bc her door was locked. as we know modern car doors self lock until driver goes in park or either he or pax unlocks it.

he was telling her to stop pulling the door handle bc he couldn't unlock it until she did. she was chinese and only semi proficient at english and kept pulling on the handle making him unable to unlock it. she finally let go for a second and he unlocked it and she got out.

he was promptly deactivated as she complained that he was trying to kidnap her. had to wait a few days for reactivation after he explained the situation.

several hundred dollars in lost revenue no doubt. we as drivers need to be able to bring pax that use false accusation to small claims court for lost earnings. 

although this is different, was just a sheltered rich girl freaking out - most of us, especially those who drive full time, have had to deal with a deactivation due to a false claim by pax. you guys know the scams they can use to get free credits, im not going to name them here, but we need to be able to get our lost earnings for flagrant abuse of the system to get free rides.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, but you were talking about riders canceling due to gender. That's perfectly fine, and Uber would not be at risk.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood


If the pax keeps cancelling until she finds a female driver that is on the pax for being dicrimatory, if Uber as a company puts this option on the app then Uber is liable for discrimination. It's the same as the policy for service animals. Uber as a company has to tell drivers to accept service animals because it's the law. If the driver cancels on a service animal pick up, it's on the driver.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BobMarley said:


> 5 cancellations in a row on Uber from "Selena". I'm guessing she was looking for a female driver, and who knows coulda been from this ladies blog post. I have a 4.97 rating so if she was holding out for higher, good luck. Should send her a bill for wasted time and mileage. Honestly, the last couple of times I hit accept was out of spite. Once on Lyft too.
> 
> View attachment 325128


I had this crap one time $10 sticky Surge and Pamela kept requesting and cancelling. I was finally quick enough to get a call through to her and suprisingly she answered and quickly asked me to stop accepting her request. I said i can't and I am the only driver on the island so good luck getting another driver. She said how do you know and I tild her look at your app, see that one car on there. That means only one driver in the area. She hung up and about two minutes later I get a ping on Lyft from Pamela. I let it time out three times before she requested again on Uber and finally let me pick her up.

Ended up being a decnt trip money wise. 12 miles toward my house with a $10 sticky. She sat in the passenger side back seat smashed up against the door the whole trip. Guess she really hates men.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> She sat in the passenger side back seat smashed up against the door the whole trip. Guess she really hates men.


Sounds to me like she has additional problems besides that.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

whats confusing to me about her, who i met incedentally and talked to briefly 20 years ago (seemed like a sweetheart back then), is why she doesn't just call a cab if she hates male rideshare drivers so much?...


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> If the pax keeps cancelling until she finds a female driver that is on the pax for being dicrimatory, if Uber as a company puts this option on the app then Uber is liable for discrimination. It's the same as the policy for service animals. Uber as a company has to tell drivers to accept service animals because it's the law. If the driver cancels on a service animal pick up, it's on the driver.


Only against the law if rideshare drivers are determined


got a p said:


> whats confusing to me about her, who i met incedentally and talked to briefly 20 years ago (seemed like a sweetheart back then), is why she doesn't just call a cab if she hates male rideshare drivers so much?...


Aren't the large majority of cabbies also male?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

well we all know she likes riding horses, so there's always that :woot:



Ptuberdriver said:


> It's the same as the policy for service animals. Uber as a company has to tell drivers to accept service animals because it's the law. If the driver cancels on a service animal pick up, it's on the driver.


isn't it interesting that since the service animal law went into effect, EVERYONE'S pet is now magically their "service animal".


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

got a p said:


> well we all know she likes riding horses, so there's always that :woot:
> 
> 
> isn't it interesting that since the service animal law went into effect, EVERYONE'S pet is now magically their "service animal".


I wish there was a "I'll take your dog for $5 extra" option on Uber. I have a hatchback with rubber flooring. I move my dog around. Put your dog back there and I don't mind. But in about 200 trips I've never had a "service animal".


----------



## Kcgirldriver (Jun 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> ....and so it begins....
> 
> ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


He's a jackoff. No reply because that would give him more attention for stupid comments.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

If the pax is that worried, just call a cab and tell the dispatcher.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

got a p said:


> well we all know she likes riding horses, so there's always that :woot:
> 
> 
> isn't it interesting that since the service animal law went into effect, EVERYONE'S pet is now magically their "service animal".


You mean since 1990?


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


Great idea. All for it.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Munsuta said:


> So what if a male driver identifies as a female and gets a female pax who only wants female drivers, what then?


I identify as a cross between armadillo and zebra. Guess you call it an Armadebra. How will people request me? Will Uber and Lyft recognize my identity?


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I don't know what the perfect solution could be. There are exceptions to every rule but most females should not be driving at 2AM. I'm okay with females asking for a female driver but I highly doubt there's an adequate balance of supply and demand at bar closing time for it to actually work.


If you want a ride you take whatever Uber or Lyft sends you this is the solution.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

gw03081958 said:


> if women just shut their mouths for a change and stopped @@@@@ing this would be nice, they think they deserve special treatment when they don't.


I'll stop being a you-know-what about it when people stop telling me it's my fault for going out of doors after dark without a male escort.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll stop being a you-know-what about it when people stop telling me it's my fault for going out of doors after dark without a male escort.


It's not my fault or any other male that you live in one of the US's shitty cities that are not safe and getting worse daily, move buy a car or level out and man up like the white male has to do daily with affirmative action.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


While i understand & do not condone anyone be harassed, what i need for people to understand is uber/lyft is only a tool for drivers/riders to be able to provide a service. Other then that, they're not responsible or accountable for some creepy guy/woman's inappropriate comments. The issue im having with the woman's complaint is the lengths she wants lyft to take against the driver for something that "could've" happened. Not something that actually happened. I'm a woman & i tell other women all the time if they're pretty, have on cute clothes, smell nice etc..but i also know that if i were a male the reaction would be different even if it were innocent conversation. I empathize with them for this reason. They told her she wouldn't be paired with him again but that's not good enough. She wants him prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. Smh..that's a bit much. My advice to men...keep conversation to a minimum & professional. After all you're working. It isn't a dating service.


----------



## DieselDiva (Jun 22, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How do you people feel about Lyft or Uber putting an option for female driver only option. It's a news story I read and I am wondering if Lyft follows the "guilty until proven innocent" motto like Uber does.
> 
> https://www.scarymommy.com/lyft-uber-sexual-harassment/


I feel that having an option for only female drivers is not only sexist, but discriminatory and unprofessional. That would penalize ALL Male drivers and essentially make it where female drivers are being given an unfair advantage. Just because of the unprofessional actions of 1 particular driver. Look, face it, there are both Male and female offenders. It is not a gender based problem. Separating drivers by gender is going backwards........Think before you speak and act.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nothing wrong with female requesting female drivers late night. But, number of females driving late night very limited, so long pick ups will be the issue. Available female driver might be 30 miles away.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

mbd said:


> Nothing wrong with female requesting female drivers late night. But, number of females driving late night very limited, so long pick ups will be the issue. Available female driver might be 30 miles away.


Wrong, it isn't appropriate for anyone requesting a woman, black guy, white guy, asian or hispanic, what the hell is wrong with you people, seriously what a screwed up society the US is.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

mbd said:


> Nothing wrong with female requesting female drivers late night. But, number of females driving late night very limited, so long pick ups will be the issue. Available female driver might be 30 miles away.


I tell you what on that note, can I request drunk and easy women riders between 10PM till 3PM Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DieselDiva said:


> That would penalize ALL Male drivers and essentially make it where female drivers are being given an unfair advantage.


Actually, I believe it would be detrimental to my safety.

What's to stop a male rider from having an account that's designated as female, and requesting a female driver? We already have rider account names that you can't tell what the person's real name is. Months ago, I picked up "zyzzx" or something like that.

Zyzzx was two Hispanic guys. Nice enough, although they didn't speak much English. That's not unusual here in Houston, except for the account name.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, I believe it would be detrimental to my safety.
> 
> What's to stop a male rider from having an account that's designated as female, and requesting a female driver? We already have rider account names that you can't tell what the person's real name is. Months ago, I picked up "zyzzx" or something like that.
> 
> Zyzzx was two Hispanic guys. Nice enough, although they didn't speak much English. That's not unusual here in Houston, except for the account name.


Find another job.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

gw03081958 said:


> Find another job.


Because I'm opposed to letting people request a female driver???

I take legitimate precautions for my personal safety. I am opposed to changes that have a negative effect on that.


----------



## DieselDiva (Jun 22, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, I believe it would be detrimental to my safety.
> 
> What's to stop a male rider from having an account that's designated as female, and requesting a female driver? We already have rider account names that you can't tell what the person's real name is. Months ago, I picked up "zyzzx" or something like that.
> 
> Zyzzx was two Hispanic guys. Nice enough, although they didn't speak much English. That's not unusual here in Houston, except for the account name.


Well, if you feel that your safety is at risk then maybe driving for a service that picks up people you do not know is not for you. Personally I am a pretty hardcore lady. I have been driving semis for 20 years solo, I was raised to protect and defend myself and not to take crap from anybody, but apparently not everybody out here is capable of that. Being worried about sex, race, national origin or native tounge shows how ignorant and judgemental you are.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

DieselDiva said:


> Well, if you feel that your safety is at risk then maybe driving for a service that picks up people you do not know is not for you. Personally I am a pretty hardcore lady. I have been driving semis for 20 years solo, I was raised to protect and defend myself and not to take crap from anybody, but apparently not everybody out here is capable of that. Being worried about sex, race, national origin or native tounge shows how ignorant and judgemental you are.


Great points but I think most regular folks struggle a bit with our rude society and many are strong as hell but afraid of what a stupid confrontation could take us, we have responsibilities like so many including you, I am old 61 and I have to admit I am more willing to defend myself now more than ever. I know that my life is over soon maybe this is why I don't care as much as when I was younger, I am willing to go to jail for life now if necessary or death for the right reason.


----------



## DieselDiva (Jun 22, 2019)

gw03081958 said:


> Great points but I think most regular folks struggle a bit with our rude society and many are strong as hell but afraid of what a stupid confrontation could take us, we have responsibilities like so many including you, I am old 61 and I have to admit I am more willing to defend myself now more than ever. I know that my life is over soon maybe this is why I don't care as much as when I was younger, I am willing to go to jail for life now if necessary or death for the right reason.


Yes, I believe that due to society and government basically scaring people into believing that is is not ok to defend yourself, or that defending yourself will result in some kind of criminal charge has really had a negative effect not only on overall safety, but also on moral, decision making and in my opinion has made crime rates skyrocket because the actual criminals have a false sense that they can get away with more. Of course that didnt come out quite the way I had intended it, but I think the just of what I was thinking was expressed.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DieselDiva said:


> Well, if you feel that your safety is at risk then maybe driving for a service that picks up people you do not know is not for you.


** I DID NOT SAY THAT I FEEL UNSAFE. I SAID THAT I AM OPPOSED TO CHANGES THAT MAKE ME LESS SAFE THAN I AM NOW. **

Why am I shouting? Because at least two different people cannot tell the difference between these two things.


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

DieselDiva said:


> Yes, I believe that due to society and government basically scaring people into believing that is is not ok to defend yourself, or that defending yourself will result in some kind of criminal charge has really had a negative effect not only on overall safety, but also on moral, decision making and in my opinion has made crime rates skyrocket because the actual criminals have a false sense that they can get away with more. Of course that didnt come out quite the way I had intended it, but I think the just of what I was thinking was expressed.


You know what the crazy thing is if you look back at raw war I am talking about back in the 1700's till now the regular Joe and brave women who suppor in the right circumstance becomes


Christinebitg said:


> ** I DID NOT SAY THAT I FEEL UNSAFE. I SAID THAT I AM OPPOSED TO CHANGES THAT MAKE ME LESS SAFE THAN I AM NOW. **
> 
> Why am I shouting? Because at least two different people cannot tell the difference between these two things.


Houston is a dangerous place, hoods all over the place.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

mbd said:


> Nothing wrong with female requesting female drivers late night. But, number of females driving late night very limited, so long pick ups will be the issue. Available female driver might be 30 miles away.


There's a lot wrong with that. (For the record i am a female). Also, no driver is coming to get you 30 miles away.



NotanEmployee said:


> why are people calling lyft or uber? if that happened to me i would call the police and have him arrested for abduction, holding me against my will, whatever. that would get him banned from uber/lyft and give him a record. what exactly does she think lyft will do about it? hello people! if laws are broken call the POLICE! if you feel so inclined you can send uber/lyft the police report.


If you were abducted i highly doubt you would be able to call the cops. Also, when did said "abduction" take place? I missed that part. (Insert sarcasm). At most, he made an inappropriate comment. Am i excusing that...no. But trying to have someone arrested for "words" is ridiculous. If female riders have all these issues & feel so "unsafe", here's a thought....STOP USING THE SERVICE!!! Get a yellow cab or your own car. Simple. (Ftr..i am a female)


----------

